# Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B



## mschuerm (21. Apr. 2011)

Nach ca. 3 Jahren Betrieb mit einem Selbstbaufilter wollte ich dann doch mal einen Filter, der sich besser säubern lässt als meine zum Filter umgebaute Regentonne. Grundsätzlich hat der Patronenfilter ganz gut funktioniert, aber da ich die Tonne ca. 80 cm eingegraben hatte, konnte man den Schmutz, der sich mit der Zeit ansammelte, nur sehr aufwendig entfernen. Es gab ja keinen Ablauf.

Also habe ich gegooglet was das Zeug hält und nach bezahlbaren Filtern Ausschau gehalten. Schliesslich bin ich hier gelandet: http://shop.wiltec.info/product_inf...ichfilter-bis-60-000-l-Teiche--CBF-350B-.html

Über den Shop habe ich sehr positive Meldungen im Internet gefunden, aber über den, meiner Meinung nach sehr preiswerten Filter, absolut gar nichts. Also habe ich ihn mir einfach mal bestellt. Nach zwei Tagen wurde bereits geliefert und mir gefällt die Büchse wirklich gut. Genau das, was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Und ich denke der wird auch völlig reichen.
Ich habe einen Compact Sieve Bogensiebfilter fürs Grobe, dahinter kommt dieser Biofilter. Sollte doch funktionieren bei einer Teichgröße von vielleicht 7000L und ca. 15 Goldfischen.

Aber das ich so gar keinen Erfahrungsbericht über den Filter gefunden habe, macht mich stutzig. Schliesslich kostet der einfachste Selbstbaufilter bestimmt schon 100 Euro. Oder ist der so neu, dass es einfach noch nichts darüber gibt?

Eurer Erfahrungen/Meinungen würden mich sehr interessieren.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Janski (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Tach Markus,


der ist nicht neu und wird auch oft für Teiche empfohlen.

Wenn du da noch einen Compactsieve vorschaltetst, dann reicht der allemal.


Ich würde dir ne 8000l/h Pumpe dazu empfehlen, durch Reibungsverluste, Höhenunterschied usw. kommen vielleicht noch 5-6m³ pro Stunde an.


MfG
Jan


----------



## mschuerm (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo Jan,

na, das klingt ja gut! Freut mich. Zurzeit habe ich noch eine Aquamax 12000 davor, die mir aber viel zu viel Strom frisst. Eine deutlich stromsparende Pumpe steht dann als nächstes an. Allerdings brauche ich eine an die ich auch den Oase Skimmer anschliessen kann. Gibt es dazu auch Empfehlungen?


----------



## Janski (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Also mit der neuen Oase 8000er würde das gehen die verbraucht 80 Watt.
Und die ist auch von guter Qualität.


MfG
Jan


----------



## Olli.P (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo Markus,

vergleiche den mal mit den Filtern von O..e ..................


----------



## koibraut (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo,
wir haben diesen Bogensiebfilter von einen Händler empfohlen bekommen. http://www.koifarm-hessen.de/pix/bogensiebfilter_.jpg
Er wurde jungfräulich geliefert, d. h., die Anschlüsse von Zu- und Ablauf mussten erst gebohrt und montiert werden.

Die mechanische Filterleistung ist gewaltig, das Wasser ist glasklar, der Reinigungsaufwand gering.

Wir hatten mit einigen Schwierigkeiten zu kämpfen:

Die 75 Watt Schwimm-UVC, die in der Einlaufkammer schwimmen sollte, wurde einfach über die Ablaufkante auf das Sieb gespült. Also haben wir sie erst mal fixieren müssen.

Die Pumpe (Oase Aqua Max Eco 16 000) drückt das Wasser mit solch einer Kraft in die Kammer, das es an der gegenüberliegenden Seite hochsteigt und ungleichmäßig über die Kante läuft. Also mußte er auf einer Seite ca. 1 cm angehoben werden.

Der Filter hörte sich an wie eine Toilettenspülung und bereitete dem Nachbarn schlaflose Nächte. Wir haben tagelang getüftelt Den Filter von aussen schallisoliert, alles half nichts.
Bis wir dahinter kamen, das das Geräusch hinter dem Bogensieb entstand. Also haben wir grobporige Filtermatten hinter das Sieb gestellt und der Filter flüstert nur noch.


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo mschuerm   Ja da hast einen Teich-Biofilter der auch sein Geld wert ist.Wollte auch erst was rum Basteln aber für 115 Euronen ist der CBF-350B Bio Filter echt ein Schnäppchen.Aber was Rumschreiben Schau Selber . Pumpe 6000 Liter Gruss Reiner  aus NRW Übach


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*



koibraut schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir haben diesen Bogensiebfilter von einen Händler empfohlen bekommen.
> Er wurde jungfräulich geliefert, d. h., die Anschlüsse von Zu- und Ablauf mussten erst gebohrt und montiert werden.


Hallo Koibraut,
wer ist denn der Hersteller und was rufen die denn für einen Preis für den Bogensiebfilter auf?


----------



## Newbie (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo Andreas,

www.wiltec.info

Nicht der Hersteller aber der Hauptvertrieb für Deutschland ... hier um die Ecke ;-).
Ich habe den Filter auch und bin sehr zufrieden. 

Hier ein Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8ZRjtwNySo

Wird im Netz noch unter diversen verschiedenen Namen von vielen Händlern angeboten, ist aber am Ende alles von Wiltec aus Eschweiler.

Ich glaube, Siebfilter haben die nicht im Angebot.

Gruß, Dirk.


----------



## Zacky (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hi Markus.

Schaue mal bei E**y rein. Dort gibt es den Filter von einem bekannten Teichbedarfhändler unter anderem in einer Auktion. Dann bekommst du ihn auch schon unter 100,-€ im Sofortkaufen. Das gleiche Modell. Gucken lohnt sich vielleicht....

Grüße


----------



## santos (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo,also habe diesen Filter nur etwas grössere Ausführung inklusive einer uvc Lampe bei WWW.wir-haben-billiger.de geholt nur zu empfehlen,Teich ist jetzt seit Ca 6 Wochen glasklar und die kois fühlen sich pudelwohl. Also preis-leistung echt Top.schicke dir gerne auch mal ein Foto bei Bedarf.
LG aus dem Saarland


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

könntest du mir auch mal die Fotos schicken, habe mir auch den CBF-350B gekauft, über Hanako-Koi und habe ihn jetzt seit 2 Tagen angeschlossen. 
Misst du deine Wasserwerte???
Wie lange hast du deinen Filter laufen lassen, bis das Wasser klar wurde???

mfg


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*



Newbie schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Siebfilter haben die nicht im Angebot.


Hallo Dirk,
ich meint dann doch schon den Bogensiebfilter, von dem Koibraut das Bild eingestellt hat


----------



## nano (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo Markus,
diesen Filter habe ich jetzt 1 Jahr in Betrieb und bin sehr zufrieden ! Die 6000 l Pumpe ist ausreichend bei 8000 l und mehr Liter/h läuft der Filter nach kurzem Betrieb intern gleich über ! Bei mir wird noch ein Bachlauf mit versorgt (sehr viel Wasser ! ) .Ist auch leicht zu reinigen ,dabei reinige ich nur die im ersten Behälter befindlichen groben Schwämme ! Sollte bei dir auch passen ,da gleiche Teichgröße !


Gruß
Reiner


----------



## schildow (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo an Alle,
habe seid gestern auch diesen Filter angebaut. Mein alter Filter war dann doch mit der Zeit zuklein (10000 Liter ). Fisch besatz 8Koi und 2Störe. Die Erfahrungen der Vorgänger waren hilfreich. Melde mich dann bei gelegenheit was ich für erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Mit freundlichen Gruß Bernd (Schildow)


----------



## Newbie (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hi zusammen,

also ich hatte je geschrieben, dass ich mit dem Filter ganz zufrieden sei.
Das muß ich mittlerweile etwas revidieren.

Nach einer Weile Betrieb ohne Vorabscheidung stellte er sich doch als recht reinigungsintensiv heraus.

Dadurch, dass das Wasser nach der ersten Kammer von UNTEN durch eine auf dem Boden (unter den Schwämmen) liegende Japanmatte fließt, nimmt diese auch den Grobschmutz auf und setzt sich entsprechend schnell zu. Um dieser zu reinigen, müssen alle Schwämme raus. 

Die Filterwirkung war absolut ok, aber ohne sinnvolle Vorabscheidung echt Arbeit.

Überlaufen tut er nicht, das Wasser läuft bei verstopfter Japanmatte einfach über die 2 Kammer hinweg.

Buy cheap, buy twice ... :-(
Gruß, Dirk.


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, muss meinen Filter auch wöchentlich reinigen, Wasser ist zwar klar, aber der Filter ist wirklich reinigungsintensiv. 

Wie reinigst du deine Filtermatten? Ich spüle sie immer mit kaltem Wasser durch, aber so richtig bekomme ich den Dreck damit nicht raus. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Daniteich (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo ... ich habe eine Frage zum Reinigen dieser Patronenfilter.. bei mir hat die durchflussleistung nachgelassen, sprich der wasserstand im filter ist gestiegen .. hilft da eine reinigung der filterpatronen sowie der japanmatte ? und wie reinigt man die Schaumstoffpatronen am besten ?

lg Dani


----------



## S.Reiner (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo Bio Filter 350B  Ich habe eine Vorabscheidung den Filter selber mache unten beide Kisten auf ) Schraubverschluss) dann __ Wasserschlauch an und alles mal gut Spühlen sonnst nixs wieder zu unten fertig das wichtige ist eine Vorabscheidung den da bleibt das Grobe und kommt erst garnicht in den Bio Filter der ja zur Wasseraufbereitung da ist und nicht für den groben Schmutz. Gruss      Auf Foto Vorabscheidung


----------



## S.Reiner (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Die Günstige Vison einer Vorabscheidung der Damenstrumpf so mal als anregung Bauweise unbegrenzte möglichkeiten.  ( Kiste Fass und so weiter .....


----------



## engimono (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo zusammen .-)

mir ist immer noch nicht ganz klar wie Ihr die einzelnen Filter reinigt!? Der ähnliche Oase Biosmart hat in jedem Filter ein Kunststoffgitter mit Griff, dass dann nach oben und unten bewegt wird. Wie läuft das hier?


----------



## Zacky (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Bei diesen Modell kannst du die einzelnen Filter rausnehmen und dann die Schwämme quasi ausquetschen. Du kannst die Schwämme von den Stirnseiten her zusammendrücken.


----------



## engimono (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hi Zacky, 

danke für die schnelle Auskunft! .-)


----------



## engimono (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Aloha zusammen, .-)

vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen:

Ich schwanke zwischen dem Oase Biosmart 30000 und dem Wiltec CBF-350B.
Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit diesen beiden Filtern?
Was spricht für den deutlich teureren Oase-Filter?
Ist der Oase-Filter wartungsfreundlicher?

Cheers,
engimono .-)


----------



## Daniteich (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo alle zusammen....

den wiltec cbf-350B bzw ein model mit anderem namen habe ich am teich ... bin eigentlich gut zufrieden, allerdings sollte man den reinigungsaufwand nicht unterschätzen. ich empfehle unbedingt einen vorfilter davorzuschalten, weil man sonst zu oft reinigen muss.
es gibt bei dem großen akutionshaus auch modelle die eine nummer größer sind und 3 filterkammern haben. diese modelle würde ich aktuell empfehlen.
die pumpleistung sollte nicht viel höher als 8000 ltr liegen, da der filter sonst überläuft und zuviel ungefiltertes wasser in den nächsten behälter fließt.

lg dani


----------



## teichlaich (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hey, danke für diese Diskussion! Wie würdet ihr einen Vorfilter installieren und wie sollte sowas aussehen? Bin da über Hilfen dankbar. Hab diesen Filter nämlich auch schon im Visier


----------



## Nori (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Für das Geld eines Biotec 30000, der auch nur ein reinigungsintensiver Schwammfilter wie der 350-er ist, bekommst du auch einen Filter mit einer in Verbindung mit einem Vorfilter ausreichend dimensionierten Schwammabteilung und einer Bioabteilung, die eigentlich fast keiner Pflege bedarf:
http://wir-haben-billiger.de/index.php?page=product&info=135
Hier brauchst du im Falle eines Schwammwechsels auch keine teuren Spezialschwämme - dazu den Compactsieve, den gibts bei Ebay unter 200,- € und du bist auch mit über 10000 Litern noch ausreichend versorgt.
Eine wöchentliche Reinigung des Filters wird es damit auch nicht geben - beim CS reicht es alle 2-3 Tage die Schmodderklumpen rauszunehmen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## teichlaich (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof. Dein letzter Satz macht mich Stutzig.

Der Teichfilter kann von mir nur Wöchentlich gereinigt werden, da ich in der Woche so gut wie Nie auf dem Grundstück bin.

Meine Idee war : Den Bisherigen alten Filter , einen Druckfilter (3000l) als Vorfilter vor die beiden Kammern zu hängen. Dadrin soll sich der ganze Mulch sammeln.


----------



## Nori (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Der Compactsieve ist ein Siebbogenfilter - die Algenklumpen etc. sammeln sich auf dem Sieb und sollen alle paar Tage eintfernt werden - das kann u.U. auch einmal wöchentlich reichen - muss man halt testen.
Einen normalen Druckfilter als Vorfilter einzusetzen bringt nichts - es ein denn du bastelst dir da ein Sieb rein. Der gefilterte Schmutz wird aber ständig vom Wasser durchspült, deshalb halte ich das für keine gute Idee!

Oben meinte ich mit der ohne Vorfilter meist wöchentlichen Reinigung den "normalen" Filter, nicht den Vorfilter.
Wenn ein Filter (der mit en Schwämmen und Bioballs etc.) wöchentlich gereinigt wird ist das unsinnig - es kann sich keine Biologie bilden - die Reinigungsintervalle sollte man bestenfalls in Monaten durchführen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## teichlaich (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Danke! Das ist doch mal ein Ansatz für mich  
Ich denke ich werde für den Anfang mir den Filter siehe Oben
(http://shop.wiltec.info/product_inf...ichfilter-bis-60-000-l-Teiche--CBF-350B-.html) erwerben. 
Oder ist das Reinigen deines Vorschlages 
(http://wir-haben-billiger.de/index.php?page=product&info=135) einfacher?

Als nächster Schritt wird dann ein Siebfilter installiert.
Pumpe soll eine 4500er angehangen werden.


----------



## Nori (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Mein Vorschlagsfilter ist auf jeden Fall einfacher zu reinigen und die Folgekosten (neue Filterschwämme) sind minimal. Ich weiss von einem Nutzer des 350-er Filters, dass der Ausdrückmechanismus dieser Schwammtaschen nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist (und von der Qualität nicht mit dem des Oase-Gegenstücks zu vergleichen ist) - mit der 4500-er Pumpe gibts keine Probs - ein anderer Nutzer dieses Filters hat die 8000-er an dem Filter hängen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## teichlaich (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Danke Nori, du hast mir sehr geholfen.
Den vorfilter kaufe ich im nächsten Step. mal sehen wie die anlage so klarkommt mit den 13000 litern


----------



## mcreal (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo,

ich möchte an meinem CBF 350B ebenfalls nen Siebfilter davor hängen.
Den CS der bei ebay so um die 200 Euro angeboten wird,habe ich mir daher mal näher angesehen.
Hat den vielleicht jemand im Einsatz und kann mir sagen,wie zufriedenstellend der Filter arbeitet?

Das Teil hat ja einen 75mm Auslauf.Da ich meinen CBF 350B nicht "verbasteln" will,müßte ich ja mittel Reduzierstück auf 40mm verkleinern.Nur,dann bekomme ich aber meinen 40mm Schlauch auch nicht dran.

Gibt es eine Lösung um an den Ausgang des CS einen 40mm Schlauch anzuschließen?


----------



## Nori (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Den DN 70 kann man mittels Abzweig und Reduzierung des DN70-er Ausgangs auf 2xDN 50 aufteilen (diesen Abzweig siehst du in meinem Album auch auf meiner Bioabteilung). Für DN 50 gibt es eine Reduzierung auf DN 40. Der 350-er Filter hat doch 2 Eingänge - das sollte dann funktionieren.
Die andere Möglichkeit wäre die beiden Filtereingänge auf DN 50 zu vergrößern. Solche schraubbaren Anschlüsse gibt es im Koi-Fachhandel (z.B. bei Koiland-Kehr).
Sollte der Filter widererwarten nur einen Eingang haben, dann musst du auf alle Fälle den einen Anschluss auf DN 50 vergrößern - ich hatte das mal kurz so laufen mit meinem alten Filter, hat aber funktioniert (ich verwende eine 7500-er Laguna Pumpe) - solltest du mit einer wesentlich größeren Pumpe arbeiten gibts bei der Reduzierung von DN 70 auf DN 50 Probleme mit der Abflussgeschwindigkkeit.


Gruß Nori (der den CS seit über 2 Jahren im Einsatz hat und das Teil nicht mehr hergeben würde)


----------



## mcreal (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo Nori,



Nori schrieb:


> Den DN 70 kann man mittels Abzweig und Reduzierung des DN70-er Ausgangs auf 2xDN 50 aufteilen (diesen Abzweig siehst du in meinem Album auch auf meiner Bioabteilung).



Wußte bis jetzt nicht,das es sowas überhaupt gibt.
Eigentlich wollte ich den Filter nicht unbedingt "verbasteln".Aber ohne "Eingriffe" wird es wohl nicht gehen.
Der Filter hat zwei Eingänge richtig,allerdings hängt davor direkt am Filtergehäuse der UVC.
Deshalb wollte ich vom CS in den UVC (40mm) gehen.

Oder hängt man da den UVC vor dem CS? 

Ich habe übrigens eine 4500er Pumpe laufen.


----------



## Nori (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo Mike,
ich hab den UVC vor dem CS - da bleiben die Algenklumpen auch gleich auf dem Sieb des CS liegen und werden so aus dem Wasserkreislauf entfernt.
Bei einer 4500-er Pumpe wäre es allerdings schon möglich, dass du einfach von DN 70 auf DN 40 reduzierst - das sind 2 Reduzierstücke DN 70 auf DN 50 und DN 50 auf DN 40.
Wenn es nicht funktioniert kannst die Teile für die andere Variante weiterverwenden - ist also kein Verlust.

Gruß Nori


----------



## mcreal (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Dann werde ich das erstmal so versuchen.
Danke Dir.


----------



## Goldliebhaber (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Mahlzeit Zusammen,
Ich hätte noch einen Biotec 5.1 Set, mit UVC und passender 6000er Pumpe.
2 jahre alt.
Also wenn jemand interesse hat.......

Liebe Grüße, Wolfgang


----------



## Goldliebhaber (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hab ich vergessen......., dachte so an  400 euronen VB


----------



## Trapper (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo,
ist dieser Filter von der Filterleistung vergleichbar mit einen Oase Biotec 10 ?
Bei den CBF-350B lese ich bis 60.000L bzw 30.000L mit Fischbesatz, ist das nicht ein bisschen utopisch ? Ich suche für meinen Teich (15.000L mit Kois) einen neuen Filter und dachte da vielleicht an das grössere Modell mit 3 Kammern. Aber ich bin skeptisch ob es für mich reicht. Ein Compactsieve 2 und eine UVC würde ich vorschalten.

Viele Grüße
Trapper


----------



## mcreal (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*



Nori schrieb:


> Gruß Nori (der den CS seit über 2 Jahren im Einsatz hat und das Teil nicht mehr hergeben würde)



Hallo Nori,

mir ist erst jetzt aufgefallen,das dieser CS keinen Schmutzablauf hat,ist das richtig?
Aber wie kriegt man dann den ganzen Schmotter "bequem" raus?
Bleibt ja wohl nicht alles auf dem Sieb liegen oder?
Andere (leider deutlich teuere) Siebfilter haben zumindest diesen Schmutzablauf.


----------



## Nori (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo,
den brauchst du nicht - die Algenklumpen kannst bequem mit den Fingern rausnehmen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## mcreal (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hi Nori,

ich weiß ja das Du kein direkter "Oase Fan" bist, ich eigentlich auch nicht,zumindest was die Preispolitik von denen angeht.

Aber ich finde die Screenmatic bei den Filtermodellen eigentlich sehr interessant.
So hat man doch Grobfilter und Bio in einem Gehäuse.
Die Screenmatic,macht ja eigentlich exakt das gleiche wie ein vorgeschalteter Siebfilter.
Oder hat der CS hier noch irgendwelche Vorteile?


----------



## Nori (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Der ist robuster und aus Edelstahl und nicht aus Plastik.
Außerdem würde ich eher sagen: ...da hat man Vorabscheidung und mechanische Reinigung in einem - man kann natürlich die Schwämme auch als "Bio" bezeichnen - ich bevorzuge eine separate Bioabteilung (mit entsprechenden Bio-Medien), die von etwaigen Reinigungsarbeiten an den Schwämmen gänzlich unberührt bleibt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## willi1954 (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*



mcreal schrieb:


> Aber ich finde die Screenmatic bei den Filtermodellen eigentlich sehr interessant.
> So hat man doch Grobfilter und Bio in einem Gehäuse.
> Die Screenmatic,macht ja eigentlich exakt das gleiche wie ein vorgeschalteter Siebfilter.
> Oder hat der CS hier noch irgendwelche Vorteile?



moin,
der Screenmatic ist meines erachtens ein grosser Reinfall. Das Siebgewebe ist ruckzuck zugesetzt, selbst tägliche Bürstenreinigung bringt nix. Das hat zur Folge, das das Wasser über
das Siebgewebe hinaus geht und die Algenklumpen in den Filter spülen. Das hat zur Folge, das der Filter sofort verstopft und überläuft.
Ich hatte damals auch (unwissend) auf die Oasewerbung vertraut und den Biotec18 gekauft. Aus heutiger Sicht ein Fehlkauf. 

LG Willi


----------



## Mdenzer (31. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo ich benutzte seit einem halben Jahr ebenfalls den CBF 350 c Filter, bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden geringer reinigungsaufwand klares wasser wenig geld...habe mir bei hanako koi noch ein viertes Leermodul bestellt in das ich ein 200my edelstahlsieb integriert habe an diesem Modul hängt auch die UVC....macht Optisch einen sauberen eindruck.. Hoffe er funktioniert weiterhin so gut.... Kosten ware gerade mal 220€......

Gruss Michael


----------



## Speedy 1975 (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

will mich mal bitte kurz einmischen
ich habe ja nur einen kleinen teich mit gut 3000l.
ich habe zur zeit eine filtertonne(wasser war immer klar) und ich denke jetzt aber das es optisch schöner einen kiste zu nehmen,die tonne ist recht auffällig und dann noch knall grün,schwarze flache kiste lässt sich besser etwas verstecken.
aus preisgründne bin ich auch auf den cbf350 bis 12000l gestossen,mit den anschlussmöglihkeiten für den ablauf(das ich 1,5zoll schlauch dran bekomme ist mir wichti) und seinen abmassen ist er ne gute lösung für mich.
als pumpe habe ich die heissner aqua craft 2100 und ne uvc lampe habe ich auch.
würde dieser filter ausreichen für meinen kleinen teich was meint ihr???
kann das ding grade günstig bekommen!
p.s
weiss jemand ob man da noch biokörper rein tun kann oder gar welche dabei sein sollten?


----------



## Zacky (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo Speedy.

Für deinen Teich ist der Filter ausreichend. Im Inneren sind Schaumstoffmatten eingehangen, welche dein Biofiltermedium sind. Das funktioniert schon, jedoch würde ich die Filtermodule noch bei bestehenden Betrieb des jetzigen Filters mindestens 4-6 Wochen mit in den Teich bzw. mit in den Filter legen, damit sich die Bakterienkulturen ansiedeln können. Anders würde es zu lange dauern, bis der Filter wieder einwandfrei läuft. Das Einizige was da noch rein kann, sind kleine Zeolithsäcke oder ähnliches Zeug, aber zusätzlich Biokörper eher nicht. Du hast beim Ein- und beim Auslauf nur einen kleinen Spalt (schmale Kammer) der/die eigentlich genau für nur solche Sachen ausgelegt und als Wassersammelkammer gedacht ist.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Auf bekannten Online auktionshäusern und internetshops wird der Filter grade recht günstig angeboten.
Es gibt den mit Namen cbf 350, berlan btf12000 oder auch als otf8000, die sehen alle gleich aus nur die Beschreibungen sind manchmal recht dürftig. Einzige Unterschied sind manchmal die aussenmasse in der beschreibung. Sind das alles die gleichen Filter nur mit anderem Namen?


----------



## Zacky (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

...habe gerade mal den Berlan gegoogelt und der sieht vom inneren Aufbau her schon anders als der CBF 350 aus...vom Prinzip her sicherlich ähnlich, aber definitiv anders im Aufbau...also nicht der gleiche Filter!


----------



## Nori (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Das Schlechte an diesen Oase-Nachbauten sind die Spezialschwämme - die sind im Nachkauf recht teuer.
Dieser Filter verwendet, wie schon gesagt wurde, die Schwämme auch als Biomedium.
Das bedeutet, dass beim Reinigen der mechanischen Abscheidung auch gleichzeitig die Bioabteilung geschädigt wird.
Ich würde deshalb immer einen Filter nehmen, der mit Standartschwämmen und separaten Biomedien ausgestattet ist. Da gibts auch schon welche um die 70,- €, die für 3000 Liter prima ausreichen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallöle.....  diesen Filter haben wir auch, der ist allerdings bei uns nur ,,Zusatz" zum 4 Kammer Filter....


----------



## Speedy 1975 (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Habe schon viel gegoogelt aber noch nicht so das richtige gefunden. Etwas lieber wäre es mir auch wenn da ne eigene Bio Abteilung drin wäre. 
Was mir sehr wichtig ist das man am Ablauf ohne Grosses Theater nen 1,5zoll schlauch anbringen kann.
Wo kann man denn noch Filter im Netz kaufen?
Möchte gern nen durchlauf Filter haben.


----------



## muh.gp (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*



Mdenzer schrieb:


> Hallo ich benutzte seit einem halben Jahr ebenfalls den CBF 350 c Filter, bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden geringer reinigungsaufwand klares wasser wenig geld...habe mir bei hanako koi noch ein viertes Leermodul bestellt in das ich ein 200my edelstahlsieb integriert habe an diesem Modul hängt auch die UVC....macht Optisch einen sauberen eindruck.. Hoffe er funktioniert weiterhin so gut.... Kosten ware gerade mal 220€......
> 
> Gruss Michael



Hallo Michael und der Rest

Will dieses Thema mit dem Soeb noch mal kurz hoch holen. 

Bin gerade auch bei der Filterentscheidung für meinen Ausbau und stoße immer wieder auf den CBF. Die Variante von Michael mit dem vierten Modul und selbstgebautem Siebfilter finde ich sehr interessant. Hast Du da Bilder, aus denen die Bausweise/Installation hervor geht, dazu?

DANKE und Grüße,

Holger


----------



## I.koi (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Ich würde Ihn nicht kaufen, da die Kammern zu klein sind und die Medien relativ schnell voll werden und verstopfen.

Ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben und nen 3-5 Kammerfilter kaufen, so denk ich


----------



## muh.gp (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hi,

hast Du mir mal einen Link zu einem entsprechenden Beispiel? Danke!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## neuemmendorfer (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Dann möchte ich mich doch gerne mal mit einklinken. Habe mir den CBF-350C gekauft und werde ihn um eine Kammer erweitern. In die 1. Kammer kommen zwei Edelstahlsiebe zur Vorabscheidung rein. Sollte der Filter nicht reichen, werde ich ihn einfach um weitere Kammern erweitern. 

Meine Frage: Serienmäßig ist der Filter ja mit 2x groben und 1x feinen Schwämmen ausgestattet. Aufgrund der Vorabscheidung dürfte dies ja nicht mehr optimal sein. Was würdet ihr empfehlen?
Grob-Fein-Fein oder Grob-Fein-Helix etc. Oder würdet ihr dann ganz auf grobe Schwämme verzichten?

LG Ronny


----------



## Mdenzer (26. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo,
Also ich habe den Filter nun seit September durchlaufen im moment mit gedrosselter Pumpenleistung und bis jetzt nur das Edelstahlsieb etwa 1x die woche gereinigt bis jetzt läuft das Ding super... Kann im moment leider keine Bilder machen da der Filter eingepackt ist wegen Der kälte. Aber die kommen noch....

Für zwei siebe dürfte der kasten wohl zu klein sein aber lasse mich auch gerne des besseren beleren..

Gruss Michael


----------



## Mdenzer (26. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Einziges bild wo man den äuseren aufbau sieht


----------



## SiggiBL (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

@nori,
eine Frage an Dich:
Du hast Deinen CS ja in einem Gestell  oberhalb der nachgeschalteten Filter platziert. Verrätst Du mir, woher Du das hast?

Grüße
Siggi


----------



## Mdenzer (26. März 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Wie meinst du das woher ich das habe ??? Hat sich so ergeben beim Testen das das Wasser nicht im Siebfilter steht sondern nur durchläuft... Mache demnächst wenn das Wetter besser ist Bilder so Man den Aufbau sehen kann.


----------



## Zacky (27. März 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

@-Mdenzer



SiggiBL schrieb:


> @nori,
> eine Frage an Dich:


 
...nicht das es hier zu Verwirrungen kommt, Siggi fragte Nori ...


----------



## Nori (27. März 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo Siggi,
wenn du das Kunststoffgestell meinst, das hab ich von Praktiker, kostet ca. 10,- €.

Gruß Nori


----------



## SiggiBL (27. März 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

@Nori:
Danke für die Info!

@andere Interessenten für den CBF 350 x:
zieht bloss alle Verschraubungen richtig fest bevor Ihr das Teil in Betrieb nehmt! Und prüft, ob alles dicht ist!
Hatte den Fehler begangen, den jeweiligen Sitz der Verschraubungen visuell und mit der Hand zu prüfen, aber leider sass der Dichtring  im Ablauf des letzten Moduls nicht richtig drauf!  - hat so ca. 2 - 3.000 Liter gekostet. Hoffentlich hältst jetzt :beten

Frostiger Gruss
Siggi


----------



## Mdenzer (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

So wie versprochen die Fotos habe den Filter heut aus seiner isolierhülle ausgepackt hoffe das Wetter hällt jetzt etwas...


----------



## Mdenzer (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Filter


----------



## muh.gp (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Danke!


----------



## hubigersch (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo an alle Koiliebhaber !
Muß das Spaltsieb eine Wölbung haben ? Mdenzer seins ist ja gerade ( funktioniert das so ?). Die aus dem Handel sind ja alle gewölbt. Mein Sohn besorgt mir ein Gehäuse aus V4A . Eine Art Compactsieve-Nachbau nach Bilder . 250 er Spaltgitter von der Rolle habe ich auch schon.
Besten Dank im voraus Torsten


----------



## Reptilis (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hi,

ich habe den Filter jetzt seit ca. 2 Monaten und nach einem Monat waren ca. 8000liter Wasser glasklar . Auch ohne UV-C und der Teich bekommt so gut wie dauernt Sonne ab .

Gruß


----------



## talktojens (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Das kann ich bei meinem Teich bestätigen 
Gruß Jens


----------



## bemo (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo, 

ich als Neuling , noch ohne Teich, lese hier schon einige Zeit mit.
Tolles Forum übrigens. Hab mir schon einiges an Wissen rauslesen können.

Nun mal eine Frage.

@ Mdenzer :  Kann ich da auch irgendwo noch den UVC-Kllärer vorsetzen, Vor dem Bogensiebfilter machts doch keinen Sinn oder?

Gruß aus 59556,

Bernd


----------



## neuemmendorfer (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo Bernd,

willkommen im Forum!

Ich bin zwar nicht Mdenzer, aber ich antworte Dir trotzdem. Bei dem Filter ist der Anbau einer UVC vorgesehen, leider aber nicht der Anschluss eines Vorfilters. Diesen muss man sich selbst basteln.
Die UVC sollte auf jeden Fall vor den Siebfilter. Sinn der UVC ist ja die Schwebealgen zum Platzen zu bringen. Dadurch vergrößert sich ihr Volumen und sie verklumpen und können vom Filter erfasst werden. Einen Teil davon solltest Du mit dem Siebfilter raus bekommen, bevor Deine Schwämme damit belastet werden.

LG Ronny


----------



## bemo (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo Ronny,

hier wird ja schnell geantwortet !!!!  Super, Danke, meine Frage ist beantwortet..

Gruß, Bernd


----------



## Revax79 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Was ich nicht verstehe ist warum die Japanmatten bei dem Filter am Boden liegen? Was bringen sie dort und was sollen die dann noch filtern? Meine Schwiegereltern haben den Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350 und der sitzt dauernt zu. Die müssen den täglich reinigen damit nichts überläuft. Kann mir einer das System erklären? Warum liegen die Japanmatten unten wenn von oben das Wasser in die Filter läuft? Ist es nicht so das das Wasser erst durch die Japanmatten dann durch die groben und zuletzt dur die feinen Filter laufen muss? Über eure Hilfe wäre ich echt dankbar. MfG


----------



## Nori (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Die Japanmatten sollen hier nicht eine mechanische Filterfunktion haben, sondern sie sollen die "Bio-Abteilung" darstellen - deshalb bin ich auch kein Freund dieses Filters, wenn er als Alleinfilter am Teich steht.
Gut an diesem Filter ist, dass man mehrere Module zu einer sinnvollen Einheit zusammenstellen kann und das Ganze auch noch optisch einigermassen vertretbar ist, wie z.B. hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39441.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Dominic_1975 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*



Revax79 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist warum die Japanmatten bei dem Filter am Boden liegen? Was bringen sie dort und was sollen die dann noch filtern? Meine Schwiegereltern haben den Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350 und der sitzt dauernt zu. Die müssen den täglich reinigen damit nichts überläuft. Kann mir einer das System erklären? Warum liegen die Japanmatten unten wenn von oben das Wasser in die Filter läuft? Ist es nicht so das das Wasser erst durch die Japanmatten dann durch die groben und zuletzt dur die feinen Filter laufen muss? Über eure Hilfe wäre ich echt dankbar. MfG



Hallo zusammen!

So wie ich den Wasserdurchfluss verstehe, läuft das Wasser auch (wenn auch nur zum größten Teil, da nicht alle Teile 100%ig dicht sind bzw. plan aufliegen) von unten durch die Japanmatte und dann durch die jeweiligen Filter zur letzten "Kammer" und von da aus über in die nächste Filtertonne bzw. zum Auslauf.

Ich habe auch diesen Filter als "unterstützende Massnahme" und kann nicht behaupten, dass ich diesen Filter oft reinigen muss. Da ich selber noch keinen CS o. ä. besitze, benutze ich einen Damenstrumpf am Wassereinlauf. Dieser holt mir das grobe Zeugs erstmal raus bevor es in die Matten geht.


----------



## Nori (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Das ist ja ein noch feinerer Vorfilter als das CS - nur halt nicht sehr praktikabel - ABER es funzt!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Dominic_1975 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hey Nori,

was heißt nicht praktikabel? Gut ok, 2-3 mal auswaschen und dann ist der Strumpf hin und ich muss mich beim Discounter schief angucken lassen wenn ich "mir" Strümpfe kaufe , aber ansonsten total effizient in der Wirkungsweise und der Preis ist auch O.K. . Aber ein CS wäre schon schöner......

Aber ansonsten kann ich nur positiv über den Filter berichten. Das mit den hohen Wartungsintervallen riecht nach sehr sehr "dunklem Wasser".


----------



## Nori (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Praktikabel heißt für mich, dass ich entweder einmal am Tag oder alle 2 Tage mal den Deckel aufmach, den Schmodder in 10 Sekunden entnommen und in die Hecke gefeuert hab, und das war es an Reinigung.
Mit so einem Strumpf spielst du schon länger ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Dominic_1975 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Was anderes mach ich auch nicht. Alle 2-3 Tage mal den Deckel auf und dann entweder den Strumpf kurz abspülen bzw. eben einfach auswringen und den Strumpf wieder drüberziehen. Oder aber einfach einen Neuen aufziehen...


----------



## Dominic_1975 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

ABER: Da gebe ich dir Recht Nori, bei einem CS habe ich kein Material was ich ständig verbauen / benutzen muss. Daher im Ganzen wohl etwas praktikabler mit einem CS...

Doch der Strumpf funktioniert und ist in der Vorfilterung sehr effektiv :smoki

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Revax79 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Danke für den Tip mit dem Stumpf werde ich gleich mal testen.


----------



## Dominic_1975 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Ja teste und berichte mal. Der Strumpf sollte deine Reinigungsintervalle merklich verlängern.


----------



## Revax79 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hi! Also ich habe das mit dem Stumpf mal ausprobiert und auch der sitztz sehr schnell zu da wir im Moment sehr viele Fadenalgen im teich haben. Habe auch 12 neue Filter gekauft da die alten nach 4 Jahren es hinter sich hatten. Habe auch ein mittel gegen Fadenalgen bestellt. 
Wie soll ich jetzt vor gehen? 1 Kammer frei lassen nur mit Strumpf und in der 2 und 3 Kammer Filter? Wenn ja nur die Blauen bis die Algen zurück gegangen sind? Bin echt Ratlos!


----------



## Dominic_1975 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo!

Also als erstes würde kein Mittel gegen die Fadenalgen benutzen. Das braucht man nicht. Ich würde mal Teilwasserwechsel machen, die Fadenalgen immer wieder abkeschern und für die Schwebealgen einen VLCVF einsetzen ( such mal hier im Forum danach) . Dann einfach mal "hinterfragen" woran es liegt, dass du soviel Schwebealgen/Fadenalgen hast. Hast du für die Experten hier mal ein paar Wasserwerte zur Hand? Stell doch einfach auch mal ein paar Bilder ein. Sowohl vom Teich als auch vom Filter. Würde bestimmt helfen. 

Dann noch etwas zum Strumpf. Klar setzt sich dieser schnell zu. Doch lieber mal einen Strumpf wechseln als die Filterschwämme andauernd auszupülen und alles lebensnotwenige im Filter töten, oder? Ein Strumpf ändert nichts daran, dass das Wasser so ist. Der Strumpf hilft dir aber, dass dein Filter einen längeren Reinigungsintervall hat also ohne Vorfilter....


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

ich weiß nicht, hatte ich Euch das hier schon gezeigt ;-)


----------



## Dominic_1975 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

die Wasserleiche


----------



## Dominic_1975 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

hallo revax79 (hast du auch einen richtige namen????) !

wie schaut es bei dir aus?


----------



## harry vt (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*



Nori schrieb:


> Für das Geld eines Biotec 30000, der auch nur ein reinigungsintensiver Schwammfilter wie der 350-er ist, bekommst du auch einen Filter mit einer in Verbindung mit einem Vorfilter ausreichend dimensionierten Schwammabteilung und einer Bioabteilung, die eigentlich fast keiner Pflege bedarf:
> http://wir-haben-billiger.de/index.php?page=product&info=135
> Hier brauchst du im Falle eines Schwammwechsels auch keine teuren Spezialschwämme - dazu den Compactsieve, den gibts bei Ebay unter 200,- € und du bist auch mit über 10000 Litern noch ausreichend versorgt.
> Eine wöchentliche Reinigung des Filters wird es damit auch nicht geben - beim CS reicht es alle 2-3 Tage die Schmodderklumpen rauszunehmen.
> ...



Hallo 
Bin neu hier und in Planungsphase. Welchen Filter meinst du? Dein Link geht nur auf die Startseite.
Ist es der?
http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Teichfilter-Koi-Filter-Teich-UV-C-Klaerer_3 

Danke vorab


----------



## Nori (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

So hoch wollte ich nicht gehen - sollte ja preislich zusammen mit dem CS 2 in der Oase-Preisregion liegen.

Ich meinte diesen Filter:

http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Teichfilter-Koi-Filter-Teich_2

Man kann hier auch gut mit versch. Schwämmen (Serie dürfte PPI 10 sein) arbeiten - die gibt's für ein paar Euros überall zu kaufen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Doc (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Ich hab den Filter ja ... was nervt ist der fehlende Schmutzablass. Ansonsten sorgt er für 1a Wasserwerte.


----------



## harry vt (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo

Hab mal alles wieder durchgelesen und ich finde das Thema für den Einsteiger sehr interessant.
Allerdings kommt man arg durcheinander, da von 2 verschiedenen Filtern geschrieben wird einmal der Wiltec und einmal der Empfehlung von Nori.

Was mir etwas unklar ist, verschiedene User schreiben, dass der Filter mit 8000l/h überläuft.
Der Filter soll doch für Teiche bis 60000l sein, da hat man doch normalerweise eine größer Pumpe drin.
Was mir bei dem Wiltec gut gefällt, dass man ihn beliebig erweitern kann, So ein Zusatzelement kostet 28€ mit Anschlüssen ist das doch ganz o.K.
Was mir auch gar nicht gefällt ist, dass im Filter nur Schwämme sind. Den Bioteil soll man ja kaum reinigen. Hat jemand den Filter anders bestückt? Z.B. Sieb + Schwämme + __ Hel-X oder ähnlich.
Naturlich stelle ich auch die Frage zum Filter von Nori. 
Schönen Abend Harry


----------



## Michael H (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo 
Ich finde den Filter auch sehr intressant .
Wenn ich den Früher gesehn hätte , würde der jetzt in meinem Garten stehn .
Hab einen Biosmart 14000 , und für das Geld hätte ich mir auch den zusammenstellen gekonnt ( mit UVC , Pumpe ) und hätte um einiges Luft nach oben gehabt .

Auf alle Fälle Speicher ich mir den Link .......


----------



## Corny80 (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Ich habe den 350 B jetzt bestellt. Der hat ja 2 Einläufe hinten, da kann ich doch vom Compactsieve 2 zwei kurze 1 1/2"-Schläuche an die Tülllen an den Einläufen drantun,oder?  Meine Pumpe schafft ca. 8.000 l / h.


----------



## Michael H (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

1 1/2 Zoll sind soviel ich weiß 40 mm . Nun denk ich mal das durch 2 mal 40 mm , nicht 8000 l/h über Schwerkraft duchlaufen . Kann mich ja Irren , glaube aber nicht das das Funktioniert .

Da ich mir auch so einen Filter zulegen will , hoffe ich das du weiterhin davon Berichtest ....


----------



## steven.deve (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo,
Ich habe auch diesen Filter
Mittlerweile mit 4 Kammern, allerdings muss ich tgl. Die erste Kammer reinigen.
Brauche dringend eine Vorabscheidung - hat jemand eine Idee?
Bilder oder irgendetwas  
Danke


----------



## Dominic_1975 (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

hallo steven,

du musst fast jeden tag deine erste kammer reinigen?
Was hast du denn für einen eintrag in deinen teich? wieviel fische hast du? ich kann das kaum glauben... ich selber habe ja auch diesen filter, einen relativ gut bewachsenen teich und ein paar freischwimmer... meine erste kammer hab ich in den letzten 4 Monaten einmal durchgespült!

benutze doch mal als einfache Vorfilterung einen Damenstrumpf am Einlass, oder schalte einen CS davor. Nori hat ja auch hier schon einiges zum CS und dem Filter gesagt....


----------



## steven.deve (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo und guten Morgen,

OK kurz zum Filter usw.
Filter hat jetzt 4 Kammern, wobei eine Kammer mit Crystal Bio und Helix gefüllt ist.
Dann haben ich noch eine 300 Liter Tonne rein mit Helix an dem Auslauf des Filters dran.

Ja ich habe 15 Koi im Teich - von 40 - 70 cm.
Die haben eine Gesamtgewicht von ca. 28 kg.
Daher füttere ich tgl. 200 Gramm Futter...

Ich bin mir auch nicht so sicher ob da nicht auch viele Algen mit Schuld sind das der dermassen zumacht..
Wasser ist Glasklar - Algenwuchs ist gering, aber die Schwämme sehen grün aus 
Ja ich hatte vor 4 Wochen Zeiten da putzte ich morgens und abends weil die erste Kammer sofort übergeht.
Ja mit dem Damenstrumpf habe ich schon probiert, der Strumpf machte sofort innerhalt 2 std. zu und das Wasser spritze überall raus.

Helft mir was ist ein CS. Wie funktioniert das?

Ih bräuchte irgendwas vor dem Filter oder etwas was ich einfach draufstelle auf die erste Kammer das irgendwie den Grobschmutz fängt und dann durch die UVC in den Filter gelangt.
Meine Fische kommen zwar im Oktober in die IH, aber für nächstes Jahr brauche ich definitiv eine Lösung, denn tgl. 1-2 Putzen macht keinen Spass.
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## steven.deve (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Ach ja das mit Compactsieve ist mir klar..

Das wäre auch mein Gedanke gewesen, nur wie kann ich den davorschalten?
Da habe ich ja keinen Druck mehr durch die UVC?
Der Auslauf passt nicht in den CB350?
Dann dachte ich ich stelle den CS drauf, und der Auslauf läuft in den CB350, aber dann habe ich keine Bindung mehr zur UVC und ich habs probiert mit einer Kiste... (einfach Loch in die Kiste, auf den Filter gestellt und Wasser da reinlaufen lassen)
Es steigt mir das Wasser in der ersten CB350 Kammer sehr schnell an, ich glaube die geht dann auf Dauer über.
Somit müsste der praktisch in Reihe per Druck oder so an den CB350 angeschlossen werden, oder wie macht ihr das??

Danke


----------



## Nori (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Der UVC muss vor den CS oder im Bypass zum CS verbaut werden.
Der Auslauf des CS muss über dem Eingang des Filters stehen.
Der Abgang (DN 70) des CS muss auf 2-3 Stck. 2"-Schläuche adaptiert werden - das hängt von deiner Pumpe ab - in meinem Filter fördert eine 7500-er Laguna soviel Wasser, dass es 3 Abgänge sein müssen (und das bei 1m Förderhöhe).
Alternativ kann der Abgang auch durch den Deckel direkt eingeleitet werden.
Allerdings muss dann die Weiterleitung in die restlichen Kammern angepasst werden, falls die Pumpe zu stark ist.

Gruß Nori


----------



## steven.deve (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Und welchen CS empfiehlst du?
Hast du vielleicht ein Bild von deiner Bauart.


----------



## Nori (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Ein Bild meines Filters ist im Album - ich rede vom CS 2.

Gruß Nori


----------



## steven.deve (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Wo finde ich die Bilder ? 
sorry ich bin hier noch nicht so oft gewesen


----------



## Nori (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Den Namen anklicken - dann Öffentliches Profil - dann Alben.

Gruß Nori


----------



## steven.deve (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hey,

ja aber ich sehe nirgends die Filterbatterie von Wiltec...

Das mit dem Copactsieve ist mir mittlerweile klar, vielleicht bestelle ich mir heuer noch einen..

was haltet ihr von dem oase biotec screenmatic 36 - der hätte so eine vorabscheidung die ich mir vorstelle


----------



## Nori (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo, 
es geht doch um die Abläufe - ist doch egal was für ein Kasten da steht.

Die Vorgabe ist der Auslauf vom CS und dann noch die Größe der Pumpe - deshalb hab ich vorhin nach deiner Pumpengröße gefragt, denn danach richtet sich die Anzahl der Abläufe mit einem gewissen Querschnitt.
Gruß Nori


----------



## steven.deve (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

pumpe ist eine 8000 liter / h - marke weiss ich leider nicht.

ja wenn würde ich sagen, stelle ich den compactsieve drauf auf die erste kammer und lasse den auslauf direkt in den Filter - per loch im deckel 

uvc kann ich ja wegmachen und vor den cs ... 
heuer wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, da ich sie in 2 wochen reinschmeisse - aber definitiv brauche ich sowas, da ich nicht tgl. putzen will


----------



## Nori (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Mit Loch im Deckel brauchst dir über die Adaption keine Gedanken machen  - ansonsten müsstest du 3 Stck- Einläufe mit 2" am Filtereingang verbauen und das 70 Abgangsrohr des CS entsprechend adaptieren - ist halt ein größerer Aufwand.

Was meinst du mit " ... in 2 Wochen reinschmeisse.."?

Gruß Nori


----------



## steven.deve (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

ja das ist die einfachste lösung - einfach cs auf den deckel auslauf in den deckel 
so werde ich das nächstes jahr machen

die koi kommen in 2 wochen in meine IH - darum werde ich heuer nicht mehr grossartig umbauen


----------



## Dominic_1975 (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

ich hatte mir einmal ein bild gespeichert wo ebenfalls zu erkennen ist, wie jemand (leider weiß ich den user nicht mehr hier im forum  ) einen cs an den filter angeschlossen hat. leider etwas zu spät.... aber vielleicht nützt es ja doch noch was.


----------



## muh.gp (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo,

ich habe auch diese Kombination im Einsatz und habe mir einfach einen leeren zusätzlichen filterbehälter mit 70 mm Einlauf besorgt. Dort bedient der CS II die drei Filterkammern. Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden!

 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Dominic_1975 (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo Holger!

du hab da mal ne Frage... wie "verkraften" denn die Übergänge zwischen den Kammern die Höhenunterschiede? Wird da nix undicht bzw. ist das sehr auf Spannung? Du benutzt doch die originalen Verbindungen von Wiltec wenn ich das richtig sehe, oder? Warum setzt du Höhenunterschiede? Damit du ein gefälle beim Schmutzablauf aus den einzelnen Kammern hinbekommst? Gleich hier fällt mir noch eine Frage ein. Wie hast du die HT-Rohre an den Schmutzwasserauslass angeschlossen? Muffe DN 70 und dann reduziert auf DN 50? Oder ist alles in DN70?


----------



## muh.gp (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo,

der Höhenunterschied resultiert daraus, dass ich beim Kauf des zusätzlichen Behälters nicht genau aufgepasst habe. Irgendwie haben die verschiedene Höhen... Also musste ich die erste Kammer unterlegen. Die Verbindungen zwischen den Kammern sind alle im Wasser und original.
Die drei Schmutzabläufe habe ich mit 50er-Rohr verbunden. An der Kammer selbst sind die Rohre mit Innotec verklebt. Die Abflussrohre habe ich verbunden und mit einem Kugelschieber versehen. So kann ich in einem Eimer ablaufen lassen oder einfach in meinen Pumpenschacht, denn der hat einen Ablauf auf dem Boden.

Hoffe, dass es verständlich ist.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Dominic_1975 (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo Holger!

Danke für dein schnelles Feedback! Wie genau hast du verklebt? Rohr auf die Schraubverbindung/auf das Gewind eaufgeschoben und verklebt? Muss mir im nächsten jahr auch mal so etwas für den Schmutzablauf basteln. SCheint komfortabel zu sein....


----------



## muh.gp (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo,

mmhhhh... Gute Frage, ist schon ein paar Tage her, aber ich glaube, dass die 50er genau in die Schmutzablauföffnung gepasst haben. Also Kleber drauf und eingesteckt. 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Dominic_1975 (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

O.K. dann schau ich mir am Woende mal die Abläufe an. Wenn die 50iger da so passen, dann gehts auch bestimmt mit ner Doppelmuffe/Dichtung.... dann brauch ich nix kleben...
Danke dennoch Holger und dir einen schönen Abend!


----------



## muh.gp (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Die Option habe ich auch noch. Da ich innen geklebt habe, ist das Gewinde noch unverletzt.


----------



## Nori (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

@ Dominic:
So wie das angeschlossen ist (mit dem einen Schlauch mit der Reduzierung) geht es nur mit einer rel kleinen Pumpe gut - schatze bis zu einer 3-4000-er mit etwas Förderhöhe, so dass vielleicht noch 2500 am CS rauskommen.
Mit mehr Wasser brauchst du mindestens 2 Stck. dieser 1,5" Anschlüsse oder eine Adaption auf 2 mal 2" Schlauch.
An meiner 7500-er läuft das Wasser jetzt durch 3 Stck. 2" Abläufe aus dem Filter.

Gruß Nori


----------



## muh.gp (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo,

immer wieder sehr interessant, diese Ferndiagnosen....

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Nori (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Das sind keine Ferndiagnosen das sind Tatsachen - wenn ich schon sehe, dass ein normaler UVC, der nicht für Schwerkraftbetrieb gebaut ist, so angeschlossen wird und der CS-Abgang von 70 auf 40mm reduziert wird, dann kann es nur mit wenig Wasser funktionieren.

Des weiteren sehe ich es als fragwürdige Bastelarbeit an, wenn man eine Rohrmuffe über ein Gewinde stülpt - dafür gibt es spezielle Übergänge mit Innengewinde und Klebemuffe oder mit beidseitigem Innengewinde, damit man so eine Verrohrung dauerhaft und auch sicher anschließen kann.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Dominic_1975 (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

@Nori
Das dies nur bei einer sehr geringen Pumpenleistung gut funktionieren kann, sehe ich auch so. Jedoch wollte ich mit dem Bild nur dem vorherigem Fragesteller (Anschlussmöglichkeit des CS an den Filter) eine weitere kleine Hilfestellung geben. Das Bild soll ja auch nur verdeutlichen, dass man den CS nicht unbedingt oben auf den Filter stellen muss...

Zur Verbindung von Rohren und Ausgängen mit Gewinde: Sicherlich gibt es dauerhafte und auf den ersten Blick sichere Verbindungen die dann auch beidseitig, zumindest aber einseitig verschraubt werden. Jedoch eine Steckverbindung mit Muffe muss ja nicht schlecht sein und von minderer Haltbarkeit sein. Ein Filter wird nicht bewegt und so kann und sollte sich da nichts lösen können. Außerdem sind die Schmutzausgänge relativ lang für eine Steckverbindung - bei einer anderen Verwendung von HT-Rohren wird auch nicht immer geschraubt. Daher sehe ich beide Möglichkeiten als Möglichkeiten an. Die eine als "schnelle" und auch haltbare Verbindung, dein Vorschlag als "festere" und "sichere" Verbindung wenn es geschraubt wird. Beides ok aus meiner Sicht, wenn es dicht ist.

Wünsche euch allen einen guten Tag!


----------



## Nori (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo Dominic,
direkt auf das Gehäuse muss man den CS freilich nicht stellen - aber höhenmäßig oberhalb des Filters.
Es ging ja um die Frage wie man den Filter an den CS anschließen kann - und da ist diese Variante eben nicht für größere Wassermengen geeignet - und den UVC baut man in die Druckleitung ein, also vor den CS.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Dominic_1975 (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo Nori,

so meinte ich das ja auch nicht. Es wurde ja davon gesprochen, dass man in den Filterdeckel ein Loch bohrt und dann...... Bei den anderen jetzt genannten Punkten bin ich ganz bei dir.


----------



## Nori (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Genau,
das ist eben die einfachste Möglichkeit den CS einzubinden, ohne einen Rückstau wegen ungenügender Querschnitte im Ablauf befürchten zu müssen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## muh.gp (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*



Nori schrieb:


> Das sind keine Ferndiagnosen das sind Tatsachen - wenn ich schon sehe, dass ein normaler UVC, der nicht für Schwerkraftbetrieb gebaut ist, so angeschlossen wird und der CS-Abgang von 70 auf 40mm reduziert wird, dann kann es nur mit wenig Wasser funktionieren.
> 
> Des weiteren sehe ich es als fragwürdige Bastelarbeit an, wenn man eine Rohrmuffe über ein Gewinde stülpt - dafür gibt es spezielle Übergänge mit Innengewinde und Klebemuffe oder mit beidseitigem Innengewinde, damit man so eine Verrohrung dauerhaft und auch sicher anschließen kann.
> 
> Gruß Nori



Hallo Nori,

genau das meine ich. Erst muss man sich mit den Gegebenheiten vertraut machen, bevor man sich hier als Experte präsentiert und schlicht und ergreifend einen absoluten Quatsch erzählt. Es ist aber nicht das erste Mal, dass Du damit "auffällig" wirst... 

Lese meinen Teichbauthread oder schaue doch wenigstens in mein Profil, bevor Du hier andere Teichbauer verunsicherst.

Ich habe insgesamt zwei Teiche. Der Druckfilter auf dem Foto gehört zum Terrassenteich. Der "große" Teich auf der Rasenfläche läuft über ein eigenes System. Über Bodenablauf und Skimmer läuft das Wasser in den Pumpenschacht. Dort pumpt eine 10.000 l-Pumpe das Wasser durch den UVC (nichts Schwerkraft!) und dann in den CS II. Mit 70er Rohren geht es vom CS II in den Filter und von dort über einen 70er Abgang in zwei Richtungen zurück in den Teich. So wird der höher gelegte "Pflanzfilter" gewässert und die Zufuhr direkt in den Teich gewährleistet. Aus meinem CS II kommen gemessene 6.000 Liter in den Filter.

Noch ein Wort zu Rohrmuffe und Gewinde. Nicht gestülpt, sondern gesteckt. Aber auch das hatte ich so beschrieben... 

Daher mein Ratschlag: Erst lesen, dann schreiben....

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Nori (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Schön dass DU dich angesprochen fühlst mit "Dominic"?!?

Meine Äußerung (zumindest der erste Absatz) bezieht sich auf das Bild von Dominic, wo der CS-Auslauf auf 40 mm reduziert wird und der UVC in Schwerkraft durchströmt wird und nicht auf dein Konstrukt mit dem TMC-UVC!

Natürlich kann man Rohre in Öffnungen stecken und danach mit "Schweine-Kit" (= landläufiger Ausdruck für jegliche Art von Abdichtungsmitteln) rummachen und das dann auch noch als Tipp weitergeben - so was ist nicht meine Art von Hilfestellung gegenüber Leuten die nachfragen.

Übrigens stelle ich mich hier nicht als Experte dar - ich denke wenn jemand auf Fragen antwortet dann ist das der Sinn eines Forums.
Du wirst hier mit Sicherheit von mir noch keinen Beitrag über Koi, Biologie der Fische, Pflanzenangelegenheiten gelesen haben - also halt die Kugel flach ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## muh.gp (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Okay, gewonnen! Ich hatte Deine Aussagen auf mein Bild bezogen. Hättest Du vielleicht klarer formulieren können, auf welche Veröffentlichung sich Dein Kommentar bezieht.

In Sachen "Schweine-Kit": Damit wird m.E. bei den Teichbesitzern hier im Forum ziemlich viel gearbeitet. Zug- oder Kugelschieber können ja nur so fixiert werden. Habe ich hier zumindest so "gelernt".

Peace und Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Nori (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Das kenne ich anders - da klebt man richtige PVC-Rohre ein und kann dann die normalen Abwasserrohre durch eine Doppelmuffe etc ganz normal aufschieben - da braucht man nichts zusätzlich zuschmieren.

Gruß Nori


----------



## muh.gp (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Wieder okay! Wieder was gelernt!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## juerg_we (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo,
habt ihr euch das so vorgestellt(bilder)
bei 70 mm rohr sind 90 grad bögen kein problem,
bei mir ist eine 10000l pumpe drann,ich denke dass noch 8000l am filter ankommen,und das ist auch schon die grenze,auf den blldern seht ihr die wasserhöhe im 1 filter obwohl einer fehlt(war ein versuch)
also schon relativ hoch.
die einlässe sind genau so gross das ein 50mm rohr hineingeht (wenn nicht einfach im baumarkt einen fächerschleifer kaufen und mit der handbohrmaschine ein bisschen aufpolieren,dann wird das loch nicht eierköpfig)ohne zu sabbern
hoffe ich konnte helfen
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## juerg_we (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*

Hallo,
korretur es fehlt im 1 und 2 filter versuchstechnisch ein schwamm


----------



## baddie (22. Feb. 2014)

moin, 

also ich spiele ja auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Wiltec 350C  zu besorgen. Meinen 3 Kammer Filter würde ich nämlich gern auf kpl. Bio umbauen.
Habe letzt Jahr nach der "Jahrhundertflut im Juni" mein Wasser nämlich nicht mehr klar bekommen.

Mein Plan ist folgender : den vorhanden CS II nutzen, von da in den Wiltec mit den Schwämmen und dann aus dem Wiltec ab in den 3 Kammer Filter welcher ausschliesslich mit __ Hel-X befüllt ist. 
Das ganze wird von einer Oase Aquamax 15000 (glaub ich jedenfalls) befeuert.

Mein Plan war jetzt den Wiltec an der Eingangskammer mit nem 75 er Folien Flansch zu versehen so das ich keine Reduzierungen oder Schläuche oder "Loch in Deckel Lösung" bräuchte.Heisst die originalen Einläufe zu und stattdessen mittig nen 75er Flansch als Einlauf.Am Ende dann auch nen 75er Flansch ran und dann in den 3 Kammer Filter mit den Bio Medien.
Eingang am CS II ist übrigens ein 2' Schlauch und die Föderhöhe der Pumpe beträgt lockere 2m . 

Könnte das so klappen oder läuft mir da was über ? Bringt das überhaupt den erwünschten Effekt mal wieder mehr als 40cm Sichttiefe zu bekommen ? 

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen oder evtl. theoretische Infos ? 

mfg 
Dirk


----------



## Tinky (3. März 2014)

Hallo,

da ich auch diesen Filter habe mal eine Frage in die Runde:

In den 2 Kammern sind je eine Matte und je 4 Schwämme...erst blaue (grob) dann gelbe (fein).
Würdet Ihr (jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass Ihr den ganzen Filter wegschmeißen würdet  da etwas anderes reinpacken?

Also zum Beispiel im ersten nur Matten und im zweiten dieses __ Hel-X oder so?


----------



## juerg_we (3. März 2014)

Hallo dirk , also ich hatte ja den 350c und bei 10000liter ist schluss,dann läuft er über,ferner ist das so dass der filter ab einer 
gewissen teichgrösse total überfordert ist, ich musste ihn alle 3 tage putzen(rausgeholt hatt er schon was aber der teich hat mehr
dreck produziert )

Hallo Tinky,
der filter soll ja filtern also ich finde das system so nicht schlecht,rausschmeissen würde ich da nichts ,ich würde das __ hel-x in eine neue kammer 
einbinden,je weniger schmutz in das hel-x kommt desto besser
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Tinky (4. März 2014)

Hallo Jürgen, danke für den Tip!
Den Filter um eine weitere Kammer zu erweitern kostet - wenn ich nicht irre- ja fast das Gleiche wie ein Neukauf des ganzen Filters.
Mal gucken was da geht - vielleicht kann ich ja so ein Ding gebraucht bekommen.


----------



## juerg_we (4. März 2014)

hallo Tinky,
schau mal im flohmarkt hier,bei bieten, ich habe meinen alten abzugeben
gruss
jürgen


----------



## muh.gp (4. März 2014)

Du bekommst die Einzelteile auch unter www.wiltec.info - ist günstiger als ein Komplettkauf. Aber teurer als der Gebrauchte von Jürgen.


----------



## Tinky (4. März 2014)

hmm ok habe ich mir angesehen.
80€ + VErsand oder?
Ich brauche ja "nur" den mittleren Kasten...eigentlich. Das lohnt dann nicht wirklich oder?
ich vermute Du willst den Filter nicht auseinanderreißen und ich möchte ungerne 2 Kammern rumliegen haben, die ich nicht verwenden kann.

Ich bräuchte ja
- die Wanne € 27,99
- Verbinder "16"   € 3,09
- Auslass Gummi Ring "11"  € 2,39
- Dichtung "15" € 2,39
- Schraubring "17" € 2,39
- Überwurfmutter "13" € 2,39
- Deckel € 11,49

zusammen € 52,13

Und dann noch die Kosten für das __ hel-x  oder ggfs. Japanmatten usw.

Was für Überläufe hast Du denn da reingefeilt...bzw. wo liegen die?


----------



## muh.gp (4. März 2014)

Tja, Teich und Koi sind kein billiges Hobby...  Aber dafür hält das dann auch ne gute Weile und eigentlich geht es ja noch.


----------



## Tinky (4. März 2014)

Klar
der Preis an sich schreckt mich jetzt auch nicht - aber ich denke der Jürgen will das Ding sicher komplett abgeben und nicht zerlegt, oder?


----------



## juerg_we (4. März 2014)

Hallo,also klar muss der komplett weg,das mit den überlaufen habe ich nur 2 kerben ca 5 mm tief hieingeschliffen damit das wasser schneller überläuft,
aber so könntert du einen 4 kammer filter bauen und hättest noch 1 behälter als ersatz(wenn du den platz hast)
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## baddie (6. März 2014)

juerg_we schrieb:


> Hallo dirk , also ich hatte ja den 350c und bei 10000liter ist schluss,dann läuft er über,ferner ist das so dass der filter ab einer
> gewissen teichgrösse total überfordert ist, ich musste ihn alle 3 tage putzen(rausgeholt hatt er schon was aber der teich hat mehr
> dreck produziert )
> 
> ...


Hi Jürgen , 
thx für die Antwort. Ich hab den 350C ja jetzt auch hier stehen und er muss bei mir ja nicht allein die Arbeit machen 
Ich hab ja hintendran dann noch meinen anderen 3 Kammer Filter, mit geschätzen 600-750 Liter Volumen. Den Wiltec hab ich als Vorfilterer gedacht für all das was der CSII durchlässt und den grossen hintendran wollte ich dann eigentlich von 2X HelX auf 3 x HelX umrüsten. Im Moment hats in der 1. Kammer noch Filtermatten.
Pumpe (Hab ich jetzt im Urlaub mal geschut ) hängt ne 10000er dran welche ne Höhe von über 2m überwinden muss und im Zulauf auch noch ein paar 45er und 90 Grad Bögen bekämpfen muss.  Ich versuchs dann ma mit der und wenn die nicht reicht dann hab ich noch ne frisch restaurierte 15000er von Oase in Reserve .

Schaun mer mal wie es in 2014 funktioniert. Bin ja dabei das Filtervolumen zu erhöhen, die Strömung im Teich zu optimieren und die tägliche "Durchfilterung" auf 5x am Tag zu bringen. 
Letzt Jahr hat mich erstmalig ganzjährig (Naja ab Juni nach dem grossen Regen) das trübe Wasser erwischt und das war unbefidigend für mein Auge


----------



## Tinky (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich nochmal zu diesem alten Thema 
Ist-Situaltion:
CBF 350C mit vorgebautem CompactSieve II

Macht es Sinn eine 4. Kammer für den Filter zu kaufen und die mit __ Hel-X zu füllen am Ende des Filters?
Eine Kammer hat ja nur ca. 40 Liter... bringt so wenig Hel-X überhaupt etwas?
Derzeit ist es so, dass die erste Kammer nach 1-2 Wochen recht schmutzig ist und ich ran muss zum putzen (blaue Schwämme)
Kammer 3 bleibt recht sauber. CS2 reinige ich täglich


----------



## krallowa (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo Tinky,

wenn du 1-2 Wochen Ruhe hast beim 350C ist das ein sehr gutes Ergebnis.
Habe den selben im Einsatz und reinige 1x die Woche und dann sind in Kiste 3 schon Algen zu sehen.
Ich überlege auch eine 3. oder sogar 4. Kiste gefüllt mit __ HEL-X nachzuschalten.


----------



## Tinky (7. Mai 2015)

Man könnte ja auch die 3. Kammern des CBF so lassen wie sie sind und dahinter eine Regentonne anschließen, die mit __ Hel-X verbunden ist...das ändert dann zwar wohl nix am Reinigungsintervall aber ist vielleicht gut für die Wasserqualität? Problem ist bei mir aber, dass der Auslauf vom CBF ja von "oben" in die eingegrabene Tonne wäre...und von dort dann gleich wieder in den Teich...wahrscheinlich nicht so wirkungsvoll, oder?


----------



## neuemmendorfer (7. Mai 2015)

Hi,

man kann aber doch das Wasser mittels Rohr zum Boden der Tonne leiten. Dann steigt es auf und verlässt erst dann die Tonne. Auf den Auslauf passt eine 75-er-Muffe.

LG Ronny


----------



## Tinky (7. Mai 2015)

neuemmendorfer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> man kann aber doch das Wasser mittels Rohr zum Boden der Tonne leiten. Dann steigt es auf und verlässt erst dann die Tonne. Auf den Auslauf passt eine 75-er-Muffe.
> 
> LG Ronny


Stimmt Danke - wäre ja eine Alternative. Mit dem Putzen zwar doof weil ich dann ja mit einem Eimer oder so das __ Hel-x rausholen und spülen müsste aber ok - irgendetwas ist ja immer!  Hat jemand eine Vermutung wie oft man das Hel-X dann einigen müsste? ich würde eine 200l Tonne verwenden können...


----------



## Tinky (8. Mai 2015)

krallowa schrieb:


> Habe den selben im Einsatz und reinige 1x die Woche und dann sind in Kiste 3 schon Algen zu sehen.


Moin Krallowa,

mal eine Frage da Du auch den Filter hast - "wie " reinigst Du den?
Einfach Ablauf aufschrauben und mit Gartenschlauch ausspülen oder nimmst Du die Schwämme alle raus und runter von den Halterungen um sie auszudrücken?
Die Schwämme herauszuholen ist natürlich etwas lästig - hilft aber den Intervall zu verlängern.
Habe auch festgestellt, dass es zur Not hilft die mittleren Schwämme leicht um ca. 0,5 cm hochzuziehen wenn der Filter überzulaufen droht...das passiert bei mir wenn die Matten dicht sind und das Wasser nicht schnell genug von Kammer 1 zu Kammer 2 fließen kann...dann einfach in Kammer 2 wie gesagt die mittleren Schwämme leicht anheben und es geht weiter. Das wirklich nervige ist (wie ich finde), dass man die Matten erst rausnehmen kann wenn mindestens 3 Schwämme raus sind...sonst könnte man den viel besser und schneller reinigen.
Gruß Bastian


----------



## krallowa (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo Tinky,

ich baue komplett auseinander, heißt Schwämme raus, Japanmatte raus, einmal ausspritzen, nur die Bälle in der letzten Kiste werden nicht gereinigt.
Dann werden Schwämme und Matten in TEICHWASSER ausgedrückt und alles wieder zusammengebaut.
Dauert knapp 1/2 Stunde.
Habe aber nie das Problem das die Filter überlaufen, der Durchlass ist doch groß genug und wenn läuft zwar mal Wasser über die Schwämme aber das kommt ja dann in der nächsten Kammer in die Reinigung.
Werde morgen mal Fotos von den 3 Kammern vor und nach der Reinigung machen, hatte gestern geschaut und in der ersten Kammer waren die Schwämme so voll das das Wasser drüber lief.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Tinky (8. Mai 2015)

krallowa schrieb:


> Habe aber nie das Problem das die Filter überlaufen, der Durchlass ist doch groß genug und wenn läuft zwar mal Wasser über die Schwämme aber das kommt ja dann in der nächsten Kammer in die Reinigung.
> /QUOTE]
> Danke für die Antwort!
> Ich habe es, dass das Wasser nicht "schnell" genug von einer Kammer zur nächsten kommt wenn die Japanmatte dicht ist. Vielleicht liefert meine Pumpe zu viel Wasser. Das Wasser strömt ja von unten durch die Matte und die Schwämme...ist die Matte dicht gibt's einen Rückstau. Habe mir die Erweiterung von 2 auf 3 Kammern geholt dieses Jahr. Zur neuen mittleren Kammer wurde mir eine etwas breitere Japanmatte geliefert...die hat wahrscheinlich einen geringeren Durchlass...habe die jetzt in die letzte Kammer gelegt- das bringt auch schon etwas. Wollte eigentlich mal ausprobieren was passiert wenn ich in eine Kammer 3 Matten lege...aber das kann ich mir wohl sparen.
> ...


----------



## Tinky (8. Mai 2015)

upps das habe ich alles als Zitat gepostet - sorry


----------



## krallowa (8. Mai 2015)

Ok,

aber die Wassermenge ändert sich doch nicht, egal ob durch oder über die Filtermatten das Wasser läuft, seltsam??????
Hast du die Kisten auch in Waage aufgestellt und die Kisten in der richtigen Reihenfolge, denn bei jeder Kiste sitzt der Auslauf etwas tiefer als der Einlauf.
Teichwasser hatte ich hier mal gelesen wäre besser als Frischwasser für die Biologie in den Matten.


----------



## krallowa (8. Mai 2015)

Ich habe hier mal ein Bild wie das Wasser im Normalfall läuft (gezeichnete rote Pfeile) und wie es läuft wenn die Matten oder Filter zusitzen (gemalte Pfeile). Wo staut sich denn das Wasser bei dir dann zurück?

Edit: Die Wasserlinie ist bei mir auch viel tiefer da der Auslass im Freigefälle in den Pflanzenfilter läuft und somit ist an der Unterkante Auslass die Wasserlinie und nicht wie auf dem Bild der Auslass in der Kiste Unterwasser


----------



## Tinky (8. Mai 2015)

hmmm wenn bei mir die mittlere Kammer unten dicht ist läuft das Wasser nicht oben über die Schwämme sondern staut sich in Kammer 1 zurück... Ich versuche mal Fotos zu senden...


----------



## Tinky (8. Mai 2015)

Man erkennt - der Wasserstand nimmt in jeder Kammer ab...


----------



## krallowa (8. Mai 2015)

Ok,
so hatte ich das noch nie.
Aber läuft das  Wasser dann auch über den Rand der Kiste, also Wasserverlust, oder füllt sich nur die 1. Kammer bis fast Oberkante?
Ich mache morgen früh mal Fotos im Betrieb, meine Kisten sind auch sehr voll.


----------



## Tinky (8. Mai 2015)

Hatte nie solange gewartet bis es überläuft...wie gesagt wenn ich in der mittleren Kammer die mittleren Schwämme ganz leicht anhebe läuft das Wasser aus der ersten kammer "normal" ab...am Wochenende ist eine Reinigung fällig...dann dauert es 1-2 Wochen bis es wieder so aussieht wie auf den Fotos. Man sieht aber auch, dass Kammer 3 kaum beansprucht wird...daher der Gedanke ob es sinnvoll ist da statt Schwämmen __ Hel-X oder sowas reinzupacken.


----------



## Plätscher (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

die Schwämme haben ja an der Seite so Kunststoffplatten die Richtung Ausfluß gelöchert sind. So soll gewährfleistet werden das das Wasser duch die Schwämme die Kammer verläßt. Wenn du nun die Schwämme leicht anhebst öffnest du unten einen kleinen Spalt so das das Wasser an den Schwämmen vorbei laufen kann, das ist eigentlich nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.

Interressanter Weise setzt sich bei meinem Filter die Matte nicht so zu, ich reinige vielleicht 1-2x im Jahr die Matten. Wenn mein Filter überläuft dann sitzen die Schwämme zu. Deshalb reinige ich sie öfter, aber nicht alle auf einmal sondern in Etappen.

Übrigens meine Pumpe schafft ca. 7000l das ist für den Filter zuviel,  ich habe einen Abzweig gebastelt so das jjetzt ca. nur noch knapp 4000l am Filter ankommen, das passt gut.


----------



## Tinky (8. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht habe ich die Schwämme falsch rum reingesteckt... Also die seitlichen Lövher nicht in Richtung Ausfluss sondern Richtung Eingang... Werde ich heute Abend mal ansehen... Danke für den Tip
Gruss Bastian


----------



## krallowa (8. Mai 2015)

Nein, die geschlossene Seite immer Richtung Einlauf, damit das Wasser von unten durch die Filter fließt und dann durch den Filter mittig zur nächsten Kammer fließt.
Sieht man doch schön in der Grafik die ich angehangen hatte.
Mein erste Kammer steht heute auch voll, läuft aber bei einem gewissen Stand trotzdem in die 2. und dann 3. Kammer, das ist ja der Sinn das das Wasser auf jeden Fall zum Auslauf kommt und nicht über den Rand der Kiste ausläuft.
Bilder hab ich gemacht aber keine Lust zu komprimieren.


----------



## baddie (8. Mai 2015)

Hi Bastian, 

habe auch den CBF350C im Einsatz ...auch nach dem CSII (hab allerdings auch noch ne "kleine" BioStufe hinter dem 350C.
Kannst gerne mal rumkommen und Dir meinen Aufbau anschauen denn ich hab gesehen das Du ja aus meiner Samtgemeinde stammst . Ist ja ein Katzensprung nach Nienhagen !
Ich hab zwar den Filter noch nicht an aber letzt Jahr hatte ich Wasser glasklar und hab die Anlage im kpl. Jahr nur 4x gereinigt. 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Plätscher (8. Mai 2015)

baddie schrieb:


> Hi Bastian,
> 
> habe auch den CBF350C im Einsatz ...auch nach dem CSII (hab allerdings auch noch ne "kleine" BioStufe hinter dem 350C.
> Kannst gerne mal rumkommen und Dir meinen Aufbau anschauen



Nehneh, so kommst du nicht davon, du kannst ihn gerne einladen aber wir wollen Fotos sehen.


----------



## Tinky (9. Mai 2015)

baddie schrieb:


> Hi Bastian, habe auch den CBF350C im Einsatz ...auch nach dem CSII (hab allerdings auch noch ne "kleine" BioStufe hinter dem 350C. Kannst gerne mal rumkommen und Dir meinen Aufbau anschauen denn ich hab gesehen das Du ja aus meiner Samtgemeinde stammst . Ist ja ein Katzensprung nach Nienhagen ! Ich hab zwar den Filter noch nicht an aber letzt Jahr hatte ich Wasser glasklar und hab die Anlage im kpl. Jahr nur 4x gereinigt. Gruß Dirk





baddie schrieb:


> Hi Bastian, habe auch den CBF350C im Einsatz ...auch nach dem CSII (hab allerdings auch noch ne "kleine" BioStufe hinter dem 350C. Kannst gerne mal rumkommen und Dir meinen Aufbau anschauen denn ich hab gesehen das Du ja aus meiner Samtgemeinde stammst . Ist ja ein Katzensprung nach Nienhagen ! Ich hab zwar den Filter noch nicht an aber letzt Jahr hatte ich Wasser glasklar und hab die Anlage im kpl. Jahr nur 4x gereinigt. Gruß Dirk





baddie schrieb:


> Hi Bastian, habe auch den CBF350C im Einsatz ...auch nach dem CSII (hab allerdings auch noch ne "kleine" BioStufe hinter dem 350C. Kannst gerne mal rumkommen und Dir meinen Aufbau anschauen denn ich hab gesehen das Du ja aus meiner Samtgemeinde stammst . Ist ja ein Katzensprung nach Nienhagen ! Ich hab zwar den Filter noch nicht an aber letzt Jahr hatte ich Wasser glasklar und hab die Anlage im kpl. Jahr nur 4x gereinigt. Gruß Dirk


----------



## Tinky (9. Mai 2015)

Ui entschuldigung- da ist wohl etwas schief gegangen... Bin in Berlin unterwegs und tippel auf dem handy herum! Komme gerne mal vorbei- danke! Bist natürlich auch eingeladen... Melde mich 
Gruss Bastian


----------



## krallowa (11. Mai 2015)

Hier mal ein Foto von meinem Filter am Freitag bevor ich ihn gereinigt hatte.
Die erste Kammer filtert da auch schon nicht mehr, das Wasser läuft über die Schwämme direkt in die 2.Kammer.


----------



## Tinky (11. Mai 2015)

Die dritte Kammer ist ja aber noch schön sauber
Was hast Du da für ein Flies links in Kammer 1? Bringt das was?
Ich nehme an die Rohre unten sind für die Reinigung damit das Schmutzwasser gezielt sbgeleitet werden kann?


----------



## krallowa (11. Mai 2015)

Oben das Vlies bremst nur das Wasser ab, das strömt leider so stark ein, das mir das Wasser immer am Deckel ausläuft.
Die Einlaufteile gehen leider nach oben, eigentlich sollen die nach unten zeigen, tun sie bei mir aber nicht.
Die Rohre und Schieber unten sind zum Säubern der Kisten, Hahn auf, Wasser raus, einmal durchspritzen, fertig.
Die hintere Kiste sieht nach 1 Woche immer so aus.
Etwas Grün an den hinteren Schwämmen, aber sonst ok und am Auslauf hängt noch ein Strumpf und der kriegt eigentlich nichts mehr ab.


----------



## Tinky (11. Mai 2015)

Das Problem mit den Einläufen hatte ich auch.... Irgendwann- durch 100x probieren und verschieben- hat es dann aber geklappt... Jetzt ists bei mir eh egal weilnichbja von oben mit demCS2 komme aber es funktioniert irgendwie... Schraub die ruhig noch ein paar mal neu an
Ich hatte eher Ärger mit den Ablasschrauben... Da muss ich auch 5x ansetzen bis es dicht ist


----------



## Tinky (11. Mai 2015)

Bzw nimm eine weitere Gummidichtung am Einlass damit die halbe Umdrehung des Gewindes gespart wird.... So hatte ich es dann gelöst- also 2 Dichtungen und die zeigen nach unten


----------



## tschipsfrisch (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
da ja das Eingangsthema darum geht wer diesen Filter kennt, melde ich mich mal .
Ich habe dieses Video (



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z9ZuJtAQs8_
) bei youtube eingestellt, in dem man meinen Sun Sun CBF-b sehen kann. Vorgeschaltet habe ich einen Spaltsieb und seit neuem noch 2 Behälter mit Filtervlies an den Ablauf des Biofilters angeschlossen.
Ob der Filter für meine Bedürftnisse passt kann ich euch erst in unbestimmter Zeit sagen, da der Filter erst seit 1 Woche in Betrieb ist und mein Teich vorher komplett ohne Technik ein grünes, bis schwarzes Dasein fristete .

LG Micha


----------



## meinereiner (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo Micha,

was mir auffällt ist folgendes:
In deinem Video ist bei der Kammer mit den feinen Patronen die gelochte (senkrechte Platte) auf der Ausgangseite.
Bei dem Bild von Krallowa ist die gelochte Platte auf der Eingangsseite.
Ich kenne den Filter nicht, aber vom Verständnis her dachte ich, dass das Wasser von der Eingangseite her betrachtet von unten und durch die gelochte Platte und dann von außen nach innen durch die Filterpatronen läuft. Also die geschlossene Platte sollte sich auf der Ausgangsseite befindet.
Wenn meine Annahme richtig ist, dann läuft das Wasser bei dir eher am Patronenfilter vorbei.
Oder sehe ich das falsch?

In deinem Profil steht was von einer 10000er Pumpe. 
Ich hab's jetzt nicht genauer nachgeschaut (bzw. berechnet), aber bei deiner Höhe, die du pumpen musst, und bei der Schlauchlänge, würde ich nicht von 8000 bis 10000 Liter pro Stunde ausgehen.

Und die UVC würde ich auch schon einschalten.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## tschipsfrisch (16. Mai 2015)

meinereiner schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> was mir auffällt ist folgendes:
> In deinem Video ist bei der Kammer mit den feinen Patronen die gelochte (senkrechte Platte) auf der Ausgangseite.
> ...



Hallo Robert,
danke für deine Antwort .
Krallowa hat auch das Problem mit dem Rückstau wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe?
Ich denke die senkrechten Platten sind bei mir richtig  angebracht und bei Krawallo falsch. Aus diesem Grund staut sich bei dir das Wasser im Filter evtl zurück Krallowa.
Die senkrechte Platte ist nur im oberen Bereich gelocht, aber auf er Höhe der Schwämme ist sie nicht durchlässig.  
Bin mir nicht 100 prozentig sicher, kann das jemand bestätigen?
Hast du mir eine Formel mit der ich brechnen kann wieviel Wasser theoretisch bei mir fließt?



LG MIcha


----------



## tschipsfrisch (16. Mai 2015)

Ok habe gerade gesehen, es gibt keinen Untrschied zwischen der vorderen und hinteren senkrechten Platte. Nur wie rum man die Schwämme einsätzt ist entscheidend :_).

LG Micha


----------



## juerg_we (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo micha,
ist so nicht ganz richtig,ich denke Robert hat recht
eine senkrechte platte muss bis ganz auf den boden vom filter gehen und eine hat unten viel luft,und die seite wo unten luft hat ist die einlaufseite
ich denke du hast die letzte kammer falsch rum eingebaut,das wasser kommt von unten an die schwämme,muss durch die schwämme und dann in die biokammer(mit den runden kugeln,schau einfach mal im ersten filterkasten nach,den kann man nicht vertauschen.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## meinereiner (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo Micha,

um den Durchfluss zu bestimmen, gibt es zum einen die Pumpenkennlinie. Die sollte eigentlich bei jeder Pumpe dabei sein.
Bei O..se ist die, glaub ich, auf dem Karton drauf, und man findet die auch im Internet.
Der Unterschied zwischen der Teichoberfläche und dem obersten Punkt an deinem Spaltsieb ist die Wassersäule die überwunden werden muss.
Dann lässt sich der Durchfluss aus der Pumpenkennlinie ablesen.

Allerdings kommt jetzt noch der Druckverlust durch den Schlauch zwischen Pumpe und Spaltsieb hinzu.
Dazu gibt es im Internet einen Druckverlustrechner:
http://www.druckverlust.de/Online-Rechner/
Dort muss man die bekannten Werte (Schlauchlänge und Durchmesser) angeben. Dazu noch den Rauhigkeitswert des Schlauches.
Hab aber keine Ahnung wie hoch der bei dir ist. Vielleicht hat jemand anderes einen Tip.
Irgendwo gibt es einen Thread hier im Forum, wo das auch schon mal behandelt wurde.
Als Volumenstrom nimmst du den aus der Pumpenkennlinie genommen Volumenstrom.
Das stimmt zwar nicht 100%, aber als Anhaltspunkt geht es schon.
Dann bekommst du einen Druckverlust, den du in der Pumpenkennlinie addieren musst.
Und damit bekommst du deinen ungefähren Durchfluss.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## tschipsfrisch (16. Mai 2015)

juerg_we schrieb:


> Hallo micha,
> ist so nicht ganz richtig,ich denke Robert hat recht
> eine senkrechte platte muss bis ganz auf den boden vom filter gehen und eine hat unten viel luft,und die seite wo unten luft hat ist die einlaufseite
> ich denke du hast die letzte kammer falsch rum eingebaut,das wasser kommt von unten an die schwämme,muss durch die schwämme und dann in die biokammer(mit den runden kugeln,schau einfach mal im ersten filterkasten nach,den kann man nicht vertauschen.
> ...



Hallo,
bin gerade im Dunkeln raus und habs noch gecheckt. Alles richtig . Wie soll das auch funktionieren? Dann staut sich das Wasser ja komplett.
Danke für die gründliche Kontrolle!

LG MIcha


----------



## tschipsfrisch (16. Mai 2015)

meinereiner schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> 
> Dann bekommst du einen Druckverlust, den du in der Pumpenkennlinie addieren musst.
> ...



Hallo Robert, vielen Dank für deine sehr ausführliche Hilfe.
Leider verstehe ich nicht wie ich meine 2600 bar Druckverlust nun mit meinen ca. 8000 l/h Volumenstrom in Verbindung bringen soll.

LG MIcha


----------



## meinereiner (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo Micha,

wenn du auf 2600 bar Druckverlust kommst, dann hast du einen klitzekleinen Fehler bei den Eingaben in den Druckverlustrechner gemacht.
1 bar entspricht einer Wassersäule von zehn Meter. Demnach entspricht 0,1 bar einer Wasserhöhe von einem Meter.
Bei der Angabe des Volumenstroms ist standardmäßig Kubikmeter pro Stunde eingestellt.
Also Beispiel:
Schlauchdurchmesser 38 mm (1,5 Zoll)
Schlauchlänge 6 m
Rauhigkeitswert 0,0015
Volumenstrom 6 m3/h (also 6000 Liter pro Stunde)
Das ergibt einen Druckabfall von 0,03 bar. Das entspricht einer Wasserhöhe von 30 Zentimetern.

Wenn du z.B. eine Wasserhöhe bis zum Siebfilter von 70 Zentimeter hast, dann kommen die 30 Zentimeter noch dazu.
Also insgesamt 1 Meter. Damit gehst du in die Pumpenkennlinie.
Damit hast du einen ungefähren Wert für deinen Durchfluss.

Du kannst ja mal das ganze mit einem 1 Zoll (25 mm) Schlauch rechnen. Da kommt dann schon ein gehöriger Verlust raus.

Zu der Filteranordnung:
Ich bin da noch nicht ganz überzeugt, dass das so stimmen soll.
Ich hatte früher einen Biotec 10, der ähnlich aufgebaut war. Bei dem waren die Filterschwämme vertikal angeordnet, und bei deinem horizontal.
Aus den Bilder zu diesem Filter im Internet kann man leider nicht richtig erkennen, wo, was genau hinkommt.
Aber aus meiner Erfahrung sollte es so sein:
Das Wasser kommt linksseitig in die Filterkammer rein. Dann müsste die gelochte Platte kommen. Laut Zeichnungen im Internet, sind diese oben und unten gelocht.
Das heißt, das Wasser wird relativ gleichmäßig um die Filterpatronen herum verteilt. Das Wasser fließt dann durch die Filterpatronen durch (von außen nach innen!). Der Schmutz bleibt dann dort hängen. In der Patronenmitte wird das Wasser 'gesammelt' und durch die nicht gelochte Platte (die aber innen die Öffnungen für den Abfluss haben sollte) in Richtung Abfluss transportiert.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Plätscher (17. Mai 2015)

Moin Robert,

der Filter ist anders aufgebaut. Das Wasser kommt von unten  in die Filterkammer und verläßt es durch die Schwämme.


----------



## meinereiner (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo Jürgen,



Plätscher schrieb:


> ... und verläßt es durch die Schwämme.



Ich habe auch nichts anderes behauptet, oder?
Von außen in die Schwämme rein, und innen wieder raus. Sehe ich das falsch? Ist da innen in den Schwämmen nichts?
Oder ist die eine Platte nicht gelocht? Schaut das nur so aus?

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Plätscher (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo Robert,

ich habe mir die Fotos noch einmal angeschaut. Es sieht tatsächlich so aus als ob die Seitenplatte gelocht ist, das ist bei meinem Filter nicht so. Da sind die Löcher in Höhe der Schwämme so das das Wasser durch die Schwämme muß um den Filter zu verlassen. Ich vermute das Foto täuscht, er würde so ja nicht funktionieren.


----------



## tschipsfrisch (17. Mai 2015)

Plätscher schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> ich habe mir die Fotos noch einmal angeschaut. Es sieht tatsächlich so aus als ob die Seitenplatte gelocht ist, das ist bei meinem Filter nicht so. Da sind die Löcher in Höhe der Schwämme so das das Wasser durch die Schwämme muß um den Filter zu verlassen. Ich vermute das Foto täuscht, er würde so ja nicht funktionieren.


Ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## tschipsfrisch (17. Mai 2015)

meinereiner schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> wenn du auf 2600 bar Druckverlust kommst, dann hast du einen klitzekleinen Fehler bei den Eingaben in den Druckverlustrechner gemacht.
> 1 bar entspricht einer Wassersäule von zehn Meter. Demnach entspricht 0,1 bar einer Wasserhöhe von einem Meter.
> ...



Danke nun hab ichs verstanden .
Ich sollte tatsächlich schlecht gerechnete 8000 L/h pumpen.

Danke.


----------



## meinereiner (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo Micha, Hallo Jürgen,

hmm, alles etwas verwirrend. Eigentlich bräuchte es mich ja nicht weiter zu interessieren, aber eine gewisse Hartnäckigkeit ist mir zu eigen.

Ich hab mir von dem Filter die verschiedenen Zeichnungen, die es im Internet gibt, nochmal angeschaut.
Kann sein, dass es eine ältere und eine neuere Version dieses Filters gibt, und dass manche Zeichnung für den Filter nicht aktualisiert wurde.

Es scheint also eine ältere Version zu geben, die keine gelochte Platte hat. Dafür muss die eine Platte aber kürzer als die andere sein, damit das Wasser auf der Eingangsseite von unten in Richtung Filterschwämme strömen kann. Und dann von außen nach innen durch die Schwämme, und dann zum Abfluss.

Eine neuere Version scheint eine Lochplatte zu haben. Das legt zumindest das Video vom Micha und das Bild vom Krallowa nahe.
Aus einer Zeichnung die es im Internet gibt, ist zu sehen, dass diese Platte genauso lang ist, wie die nicht gelochte Platte.
Laut Zeichnung ist diese oberhalb und unterhalb der Schwämme gelocht. Zumindest interpretiere ich das so (und anders macht das ja auch keinen Sinn, da das Wasser ja irgendwo durch muss).
Nachdem das Wasser von außen nach innen durch die Schwämme fließen soll (lässt sich leichter reinigen), sollte sich, meiner Meinung nach, die gelochte Platte auf der Eingangseite befinden.
Wenn das anders herum montiert ist, dann müsste das Wasser von innen nach außen durch die Schwämme strömen.
Meine Vermutung ist, dass das beim Micha genau so ist.
Das geht natürlich auch, aber der Dreck setzt sich dann zuerst von innen nach außen fest, und möglicherweise macht er so eher dicht.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## juerg_we (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo Robert,
so stelle ich mir das vor,immer schön am ball bleiben.
ich habe auch gegoogelt und bin bei teich-tip auf eine explosionszeichnung von diesem filter gestossen.
wenn man ihn so zusammenbaut ist das so wie du schreibst ,das wasser wird von innen nach aussen durch die schwämme gedrückt,(verstehe ich nicht
aber wie man sieht ist die gelochte seite am wassereingang,bei micha am wasserausgang.????????
eigenartig.?????????
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## juerg_we (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo ,
Halt,muss mich verbessern die zeichnung stimmt so,der wasserausgang ist in der mitte,da wo die "druckplatte" ist ,ist der schwamm in der mitte zu
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## krallowa (18. Mai 2015)

Morgen,
hier noch mal ein Bild mit Zeichnung der Öffnungen, Fließrichtung ist von links nach rechts.
Die Abfolge ist immer gleich und die Platten sind hier auch immer gleich hoch.
Das Wasser prallt vor die Wand und drückt sich dann von unten durch die Japanmatte in die Filterkammer, dann durch die Schwämme, durch die gelochte Platte in die nächste Kammer und da wieder das gleiche Spiel.
Also immer von unten in die Kammer und seitlich raus.
Sitzt die Japanmatte jetzt mit Dreck zu, fließt das Wasser direkt über die Prallwand in die Filterkammer und dann wieder durch die Schwämme seitlich in die nächste Kammer.
Sitzen jetzt auch die Schwämme zu, dann fließt das Wasser direkt über alles hinweg in die nächste Filterstufe (Kiste) und dort beginnt das Spiel von vorn.
Da aber alle drei Kammern einen minimal tieferen Ablauf als die Filterstufe (Kiste) davor haben, staut sich das Wasser nie so hoch das es über die Kiste laufen kann.
Also kein Wasserverlust, auch wenn alle Schwämme und Japanmatten komplett zu sind.


----------



## tschipsfrisch (18. Mai 2015)

meinereiner schrieb:


> Hallo Micha, Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> hmm, alles etwas verwirrend. Eigentlich bräuchte es mich ja nicht weiter zu interessieren, aber eine gewisse Hartnäckigkeit ist mir zu eigen.
> 
> ...


Hallo, ich mache morgen Detailbilder 
LG Micha


----------



## meinereiner (18. Mai 2015)

Ich glaub ich weiß jetzt wo das Missverständnis her rührt.

Ich mein mit 'gelochter Platte' nicht nicht das Loch (also die vier Spalten) für den Wasserabluss in der Mitte der Schwämme.
Bei der einen Platte (rechte Kammer, linke Platte) sieht man so ein Gitter-Muster. Schaut das nur nach Gitter aus? Sind da gar keine Löcher?
Auf dem Video vom Micha schaut es so aus, als wenn da Löcher wären. Es hat den Anschein, als wenn da Licht durchscheint.
Dann ist das nur ein eingeprägtes Gitter ohne Löcher?

Servus
 Robert


----------



## krallowa (18. Mai 2015)

Sind nur Versteifungen, keine Löcher.


----------



## Nori (18. Mai 2015)

Was mir aber am Video von Micha noch aufgefallen ist:
Das relativ wenige Wasser, dass im Spaltsieb ankommt fällt eigentlich fast gänzlich am Sieb vorbei - die ganze Sieblänge bleibt ungenutzt.
Muss das Sieb so steil stehen?? - Ich kann mir außerdem nicht vorstellen, dass diese kleine Einlaufschale am oberen Ende des Siebs mehr Wasser als ein CS 2 vertragen kann - da läuft mit meiner 7500-er Laguna und einem Meter Förderhöhe schon wesentlich mehr Wasser (meine 2" Schlauchzuleitung hat auch etwa 4-5m Länge).

Gruß Nori


----------



## west303 (6. Apr. 2016)

Hallo kann mi wer sagen was ich für eine Rohr größe kaufen muss für CBF350 am  Auslauf DN100 ist zu groß und DN50 ist zu klein denke ich .
 lg Sven


----------



## Dominic_1975 (6. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Sven!
Ich habe bei mir HT DN75 dran. Hoffe das hilft Dir weiter.


----------



## west303 (6. Apr. 2016)

Mustest du das noch abdichten oder passt es so ?

Danke für deine schnelle hilfe


----------



## Dominic_1975 (6. Apr. 2016)

Hey Sven,

ne da musste ich nichts extra abdichten... HT-Rohre haben doch auf einer Seite immer eine Dichtung, also da wo Du ein weiteres Rohr einstecken kannst (weiß jetzt nicht wie man das nennt, aber Du weißt hoffentlich was ich meine ...) Diese Seite dann über den Auslauf. Andernfalls nimmst Du ne Muffe zum Verbinden eines Rohres und dem Auslauf.

VG, Dominic


----------



## west303 (6. Apr. 2016)

Wie ist es eigentlich besser das Wasser in den Teich rein plätschern lassen zwecks sauerstoff.
Oder lieber den Einlauf unter Wasser verlegen .


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2016)

Hi,

das kommt wahrs. auf die Lautstärke des plätscherns an.


----------



## west303 (6. Apr. 2016)

Wie meinst du das den nun? also laut empfinde ich es nicht wenn ich auf der Terrasse bin


----------



## Micha61 (7. Apr. 2016)

Moin,



west303 schrieb:


> also laut empfinde ich es nicht


Du nicht, aber vieleicht die Nachbarn, wenn es welche in der Nähe gibt. 


LG Micha


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Apr. 2016)

Morgen


west303 schrieb:


> rein plätschern lassen zwecks sauerstoff.


  Sauerstoff ist immer gut
  der 350 B zerlegt
  erste Kiste Vorfilter
  zweite Kiste Bio um Bau


und nach drei Wochen noch immer keine Probleme


----------



## Dominic_1975 (7. Apr. 2016)

Morgen Reiner,
Du ich hab da mal ne Frage zu deinem Aufbau... Bei Dir am Einlass rechts und links hast Du die innenliegenden (was sagt der Hersteller dazu?) Sauerstoffanreicherer mit der Öffnung nach oben und mit den beiden kleinen und leicht erhöhten Löchern nach unten eingebaut. Welchen Grund gibt es dafür?
Viele Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott,

Dom


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Dom
Einlauf   4500 Liter die Stunde 25 Watt
bei mir der Überlauf   der geht in das 1000 Liter Wasservorratsfass zurück
so sieht das aus   oder
so


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Apr. 2016)

Frage
Dom wie viel Wasser möchtest Du Reinigen ????
das ist bei mir nur ein Zusatz Filter


----------



## Dominic_1975 (7. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Reiner,

ich möchte gar nicht mehr Wasser reinigen...  Aber das ist ja eine plausible Erklärung -> Überlauf... Also einfach die Teile umfunktioniert! 

Viele Grüße


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Apr. 2016)

Ja warum nicht es gibt viele Wege die nach Rom führen


----------



## west303 (7. Apr. 2016)

So gestern Abend den filter wieder aufgestellt nu  ist das ding an den übergängen undicht und unten an den Reinigungs-Öffnung
wie kriegt ich die Dinger wieder dicht nach dem Winterschlaf.
die Dichtung sind alles Korrekt deinen, Was kann ich tuen?


----------



## Dominic_1975 (7. Apr. 2016)

Schraubgewinde reinigen, Dichtungen noch einmal überprüfen ob diese spröde geworden sind und wenn ja Alternativdichtungen besorgen, Teflonband benutzen etc.... Dann alles noch einmal "gerade" & sauber verschrauben... Hatte auch die ein oder andere Verschraubung am Filter die nicht ganz dicht war.... Alles halb so wild.


----------



## west303 (7. Apr. 2016)

Geht es wenn ich die Vaseline einschmiere ? also die Dichtung, spöde war da nix .


----------



## Dominic_1975 (7. Apr. 2016)

... Was möchtest Du mit Vaseline einschmieren wenn nichts an den Dichtungen spröde ist? Einfach neu verschrauben und evtl. Teflonband/Hanf benutzen. Dann ist es dicht....


----------



## west303 (7. Apr. 2016)

Na die Gummis dachte ich ich habe (Atlantik Montage gleitmittel das ist eine vaseline)

mit Teflon band habe ich noch nie gearbeitet wie bzw wo muss das hin ich dachte das geht nur bei Form schlüssigen Verbindung?


----------



## Dominic_1975 (7. Apr. 2016)

Sorry west, aber so ganz kann ich Dir langsam nicht mehr folgen. Ich meine, wir reden hier über ein paar kleine Verschraubungen an einem Filter.... Also: Wenn die Dichtungen doch in Ordnung sind, dann verschraub einfach noch einmal neu und teste ob die Verbindungen dann dicht sind. Vielleicht hast Du ja auch nur beim ersten Versuch leicht verkantet etc... . Beim Verschrauben benutzt Du entweder zum Abdichten des Schraubgewindes Teflonband (hier aber bitte darauf achten, dass Du nur in eine Richtung drehst - sonst muss das neu auf das Gewinde) oder Hanf mit Locherpaste (wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst) - das geht aber auch alles ohne irgendwelche Dichtmittel..... Schau halt nur vorher, dass das Gewinde welches verschraubt bzw. abgedichtet werden soll, frei von Rückständen & sauber ist.


----------



## krallowa (7. Apr. 2016)

Hallo allerseits


S.Reiner schrieb:


> Hallo Dom
> Einlauf Anhang anzeigen 161039


Die Anschlüsse sollten eigentlich anders herum, die kleinen Löcher nach oben, damit die Luft entweichen kann und die großen Öffnungen nach unten um das Wasser etwas in Richtung Matten zu "drücken".
Bei kleinen Undichtigkeiten etwas Wasser durch den Filter schicken, nach kurzer Zeit setzen sich die Undichtigkeiten zu.
Wenn nicht, alles wieder auseinander schrauben, säubern und dann nicht ganz so fest anziehen, manchmal ist zu fest auch nicht gut.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Dominic_1975 (7. Apr. 2016)

Hey Ralf,
richtig nach fest kommt meißtens ab... 
Gruß, Dom


----------



## west303 (7. Apr. 2016)

Ok ich werde mal testen heute Abend nach der arbeit 
danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Dominic_1975 (7. Apr. 2016)

Kein Ding! Freue mich auf eine Rückmeldung von Dir!
Gruß, Dom


----------



## Dominic_1975 (8. Apr. 2016)

Hallo!
Und wie schaut es seit gestern Abend aus? Hast Du die Verschraubungen dicht bekommen?
Gruß, Dom


----------



## west303 (8. Apr. 2016)

Bis auf eine stelle ist alles dicht nur meine Pumpe muss wohl neu die hat kaum Durchsatz.
ich dachte an eine 10.000 liter pumpe mit 85 w mein Teich ist 5,5x4,5m x1,6 groß habe den filter mit den 3 Kammern dranne 
im Teich 25 __ Frösche im Moment. 1 Schildkröte circa 30cm und 15-20 Goldfische kleine bis 10-16cm


----------



## Dominic_1975 (8. Apr. 2016)

Na das hört sich doch schon gut an. 
Bzgl. der Pumpe nutz doch mal die Suchfunktion. Hier gibt es soviele Tipps und Empfehlungen für Pumpen... Viel Erfolg!


----------



## west303 (8. Apr. 2016)

Hallo
mein Schlauch ist auch total brüchig geworden der ist erst ein somna alt und bricht wenn man ihn biegt.
pumpe lauft wieder War nur etwas verschmaddert.

So sieht unser teich aus . Den Zaun ignorieren Bitte .
wir sind noch am bauen 
haben das Haus gerade ein jahr .


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Apr. 2016)

west303 schrieb:


> Hallo
> mein Schlauch ist auch total brüchig geworden der ist erst ein somna alt und bricht wenn man ihn biegt.



Der Schlauch wird von der Sonneneinstrahlung platt gemacht, ich würde ihn abdecken.


----------



## west303 (8. Apr. 2016)

Ja nu ist zu spät habe 1.5 m verloren einfach age knickt wie ein Streichholz .
Hole mir bei ebay nen neun für 25 e
in sw .die sind UV fest
und diesen Sommer kommt das alles unter Steine hatte in der ecke schon angefangen .


----------



## MichaelW (26. Mai 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> *AW: Kennt jemand diesen Filter? WilTec Bio-Teichfilter CBF-350B*
> 
> Der UVC muss vor den CS oder im Bypass zum CS verbaut werden.
> Der Auslauf des CS muss über dem Eingang des Filters stehen.
> ...


Hallo Nori,
Meine Frage hat nicht dirrekt mit deinem angefügten Text zu tun, aber ich hoffe du kannst mir trotzdem helfen:
vielleicht kannst du mir weiterhelfen: ich habe deinen Rat befolgt und mir den Teichfilter mit der UVC CUV-155 gekauft. Nun möchte ich die UVC an das Modul anbauen und bemerke, dass die beiden Anschlüsse nicht durch die Einlassbohrungen am Modul passen. Die Anschlüsse am UVC sind weiter auseinander. Kannst du mir verraten, wie man die UVC an das Modul anbaut ?


----------



## Tinky (27. Mai 2016)

Kannst Du mal ein Foto machen?
Normalerweise passen die beiden Anschlüsse...wobei ja nur durch einen das Wasser fließt. Evtl. musst Du die UVC per Schlauch verbinden.
Also einen Anshluß am Filter dicht machen und den anderen mit Schlauch an den Ausgang des UVC und an einen Eingang des CBF.
(Kannst dann ja so gleich noch einen CS2 vorbauen  so habe ich das aktuell!)

LG


----------



## west303 (27. Mai 2016)

Hi was ist ein cs2 ?

LG


----------



## MichaelW (27. Mai 2016)

Tinky schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal ein Foto machen?
> Normalerweise passen die beiden Anschlüsse...wobei ja nur durch einen das Wasser fließt. Evtl. musst Du die UVC per Schlauch verbinden.
> Also einen Anshluß am Filter dicht machen und den anderen mit Schlauch an den Ausgang des UVC und an einen Eingang des CBF.
> (Kannst dann ja so gleich noch einen CS2 vorbauen  so habe ich das aktuell!)
> ...



Also kann es sein. das der UVC gar nicht am Filtergehäuse angebracht werden kann, sondern neben dem Filter liegt, oder auf einem Holzbalken abgelegt werden muss ?


----------



## Nori (27. Mai 2016)

CS 2 ist sowas:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/AquaForte-Co...598038?hash=item541382e416:g:XT4AAOSwmUdUWjay

Gruß Nori


----------



## MichaelW (27. Mai 2016)

Tinky schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal ein Foto machen?
> Normalerweise passen die beiden Anschlüsse...wobei ja nur durch einen das Wasser fließt. Evtl. musst Du die UVC per Schlauch verbinden.
> Also einen Anshluß am Filter dicht machen und den anderen mit Schlauch an den Ausgang des UVC und an einen Eingang des CBF.
> (Kannst dann ja so gleich noch einen CS2 vorbauen  so habe ich das aktuell!)
> ...


----------



## Tinky (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo!

"Den UVC verbinde ich mit dem Schlauch an den Filter."
ja

"Kann ich beide Anschlüsse vom UVC an den Teichfilter anschliessen ?"
Hat die UVC nicht einen Eingang und einen Ausgang??
Sollte eigentlich so sein denke ich
So sieht es aus wenn Du das passende gekauft hättest 
http://www.sunsun-china.com/en/product/pics/20121106/1352256773.jpg
http://robizoo.de/ger_pl_Filter-CBF...chlauch-zum-Wasserteich-bei-Robizoo-851_6.jpg

Jetzt hast Du also zwei Eingänge am Filter aber keine UVC, die passt.
Also legst Du die vor den Filter auf den Boden oder Brett oder sonstwas und gehst per Schlauch vom Ausgang UVC zu einem Eingang am CBF...egal welcher.
Der andere muss aber verschlossen werden.

Ich glaube damit müsste es gehen:

http://shop.wiltec.info/product_inf...SunSun-CBF-350B-Blindstopfen-Schraubring.html
und dazu:
http://shop.wiltec.info/product_inf...zteil-SunSun-CBF-350B-Einlass-Gummi-Ring.html

Ohne Gewähr


----------



## Jürg (6. Mai 2018)

Ich hab mal ne frage mir den 350 c geholt mit ner 10000 Pumpe jetzt hab ich das Problem das der Filter immer überlaufen tut was kann ich tun Danke schon mal


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Mai 2018)

https://www.amazon.de/SunSun-Teichfilter-Durchlauffilter-CBF-350C-90000l/product-reviews/B007NIHYI8

Das Problem scheinen andere auch zu haben.


----------



## koichteich (7. Mai 2018)

Moin Jürg, hab denselben mit einer 6000er Pumpe. Läuft ohne Probleme. Ruf doch mal bei Wiltec an. 
Ansonsten muß der Filter in Waage stehen und die Schwämme richtig herum eingesetzt werden. Der Auslauf zum Teich natürlich groß, 70er Rohr.
Gruß


----------



## Jürg (7. Mai 2018)

Das Wasser tut aber in der ersten Kammer über den Filter laufen mit der Zeit die letzte Kammer ist ok


----------



## PeBo (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo Jürg,
ich habe auch diesen Filter. Es ist völlig normal, dass das Wasser in der ersten Kammer über den Schwämmen steht. Der Filter ist erst dann zu reinigen, wenn das Wasser über die Befestigungs - Stege fließt.
Dass der Filter in Waage steht setze ich mal voraus. Und sehr wichtig, wie Koichteich schon erwähnt hat, dass die Schwammeinsätze in der richtigen Richtung eingesetzt sind!
Auf den Einsätzen sind oben solche kleinen Pfeile zu sehen, diese zeigen immer in Fließrichtung!
Ich habe jedenfalls keine Probleme mit dem Filter und bin sehr zufrieden.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Jürg (7. Mai 2018)

Danke euch schaue mal auf die Pfeile das hab ich noch nicht gesehen der Filter steht in Waage


----------



## Jürg (7. Mai 2018)

Ich musste den Filter aller 3 Tage reinigen wie oft müsst ihr den Filter reinigen


----------



## koichteich (7. Mai 2018)

Die erste Kammer in etwa so 4-5 Tage im Augenblick. Kammer 2+3 Porentief rein, nix zu reinigen


----------



## PeBo (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo Jürg,
 ich habe vor dem CBF-350C  noch einen Siebfilter,  dadurch verschmutzt der Filter natürlich nicht so stark. 
Jetzt im Frühjahr muss ich die erste Kammer so in etwa alle 14 Tage reinigen. Ich nehme dazu aber die Schwämme  nicht aus der Halterung sondern Presse sie über die Schiebemechanik einfach aus. Später im Jahr reicht einmal im Monat.
 Die zweite Kammer reinige ich maximal dreimal im Jahr.  Die letzte Kammer mit den gelben Schwämmen reinige ich nur bevor ich den Filter Winterfest mache.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Jürg (7. Mai 2018)

Und die Matte da unten machst du die einmal im Jahr sauber Peter


----------



## Ida17 (7. Mai 2018)

Moin Jürg,

das Problem mit dem Überlaufen hatte ich anfänglich auch; einerseits hat es damit zu tun, dass der Filter in Waage stehen muss, zum anderen muss er zwingend über OK Wasser stehen. Schlauchverbindungen am Ablauf bringen überhaupt nichts, dahilft nur ein HT-Rohr DN75 bei der Pumpenleistung, damit auch genug Wasser abtransportiert werden kann. 
Zum Reinigungsintervall kann ich noch nichts sagen, die Koi dürfen erst ab August ihren Freischwimmer machen


----------



## muh.gp (7. Mai 2018)

Ich hatte den Filter in "frühen Zeiten" auch am Start. Genau für zwei Sommer...

Immer Probleme mit dem Überlaufen, viel Reinigungsaufwand und die Wasserwerte bekommst du bei einem durchschnittlichen Besatz ohne zusätzliche Biologie nie in den Griff. Zudem packt er einfach die erforderliche Umwälzung des Wassers nicht...

Nach zwei Jahren Praxistest lautet mein Fazit: für Koiteiche ungeeignet!


----------



## Jürg (7. Mai 2018)

Wenn der Filter für 90000 Liter ist sollte er doch ein Teich von 20000 Liter sauber halten sonst ist er Schrott


----------



## krallowa (7. Mai 2018)

Moin,

bei mir läuft er auch nur als Auslauf nach dem selbstgebauten Bürstenfilter, so hält sich der Reinigungsaufwand in Grenzen.
Das mit dem Überlaufen kenn ich, hab nen Bypass gelegt, so kann eine gewisse Wassermenge am Filter vorbei laufen wenn die Wassergrenze fast den Filterrand erreicht.


----------



## PeBo (7. Mai 2018)

Jürg schrieb:


> Und die Matte da unten machst du die einmal im Jahr sauber Peter



Hallo Jürg,
leider kann ich erst jetzt antworten. Ich war noch arbeiten -  irgendwie muss das Hobby ja auch bezahlt werden 
Also die Japanmatte spüle ich auch kurz durch, wenn ich sowieso die Schwämme raus habe. Aber richtig mit Hochdruck nur zum Saisonende.
Vielleicht gibt es ja mehrere Versionen von diesem Filter jedenfalls kann bei mir nichts überlaufen. Selbst wenn Japanmatte und Schwämme zu sind ist bei mir noch über den Schwammhalterungen 35mm Platz bis zur Gehäuseoberkante und das auf 47cm Breite. Das sind demnach rund 165 cm2 und jede Kammer ist mit DN75 miteinander verbunden - da brauche ich keinen Bypass zu legen.

Hier mal ein Bild:
 

Übrigens, das sind die Pfeile die die Fließrichtung anzeigen:
 

Die Bedienungsanleitung des CBF350 ist leider etwas dürftig.
Das Wasser strömt von unten durch die Japanmatte in die Kammer und durch die Schwämme weiter. Deshalb haben die Schwammhalterungen auf der Ausgangsseite ein Gitter und deshalb ist es auch so wichtig, dass die Schwämme richtig herum eingesetzt werden

Gruß Peter


----------



## Jürg (7. Mai 2018)

Danke Peter glaube aber die 10000 Pumpe ist zu stark hab den Einlass reduziert jetzt Filtert er zwar nicht mehr soviel tut aber nicht mehr überlaufen


----------



## Jogy (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo Markus  
Habe auch so eon Teicgfilter, einen als Grobfilter mit seitlich angebrachte UV Lampe, eine pumpedie 10000 Liter pro Stunde bringt und darann nochmal so eine Kiste mit Feinfilter und Platz für Starterbakterien. Eine Anzeige für Temperatur und verdreckungsanzeige für ein schmales Geld bei der Firma. 
Sehr zufrieden damit. Gruss Jogy


----------



## PeBo (7. Mai 2018)

Ja, das stimmt - 10000 Liter ist sicherlich zu viel. Ich habe eine regelbare Pumpe und die läuft bei mir auch nur auf ca. 5500 Liter/Stunde.
Damit kommt der Filter gut zurecht - auch die Biologie wirkt bei dieser Fließgeschwindigkeit.
Ich habe aber auch nur ca. 14000 Liter im Teich und auch nur 3 Fische.
Den Herstellerangaben muss man sowieso nicht glauben.
Gruß Peter


----------



## muh.gp (7. Mai 2018)

Jürg schrieb:


> Wenn der Filter für 90000 Liter ist sollte er doch ein Teich von 20000 Liter sauber halten sonst ist er Schrott



Diese These trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf... 

Ein Filter, der alle drei Tage gereinigt werden muss, war mir zu arbeitsintensiv. Und die Reduzierung der Pumpenleistung löst zwar das Problem mit dem Überlaufen, aber dafür kommen so wichtige Komponenten wie Wasseraustauschrate zwischen Teich und Filter, Strömung, Versorgung der Bakterien, die sich eigentlich auf dem Filter bilden sollen und die Schadstoffe abbauen, etc. deutlich zu kurz...


----------



## Skadi (11. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

hole diesen Tread mal wieder ans Licht ...
Ich habe die Möglichkeit den Filter CBF-350B aus einer Teichauflösung zu übernehmen und da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, doch das ein oder andere Fischlein (__ Moderlieschen, Elritzen oder Bitterlinge) in den Teich zu setzen, würde ich ihn gerne "unterstützen".
Die vorangegangenen Seiten habe ich mir grob durchgelesen. Jetzt stellt sich mir jedoch die Frage, welche Pumpe zu dem Filter ?
Mit welcher habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, bzw. welche Pumpe läuft bei euch?

Bei 1 2 3 Kleinanzeigen bin ich auf die Oase Neptun 6000 gestoßen oder auf eine von Wiltec, 120 W, 10.000 l/h.

Bin neugierig auf eure Empfehlungen .


----------



## troll20 (11. März 2019)

Willst du ehrlich jedes Wochenende Schwämme quetschen???


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (12. März 2019)

Ganz ehrlich.... geht Weg von diesen kleinen Filtern.
Kauft oder baut euch einen Bürstenfilter der eine gute Grösse hat und das Wasser langsam durchströmen kann sodass sich der Schmutz in den Bürsten verfangen kann und am Boden absetzen kann.
Ich habe einen 30m3 Teich mit einem 2 Meter Bürstenfilter und dahinter sind ein IBC mit Japanmatten und Hel. 
Die beiden Filter habe ich letzte Saison nicht gereinigt.


----------



## Skadi (12. März 2019)

Guten Morgen ihr beiden ....

danke für eure "Warnung", damit habe ich fast gerechnet, deswegen habe ich dazu geschrieben, das ich mir den Thread durchgelesen habe ... bin mir also bewusst, was ich mir da evtl. an den Teich stelle.

Mit einer 5.000 bis 6.000 l/h Pumpe müsste ich doch auf der sicheren Seite sein ... weil öfter ja geklagt wurde, das der Filter überläuft.
.... also, her mit den Empfehlungen  (Name, Marke, etc.)


----------



## Nori (12. März 2019)

Nun lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf - für einen 10.000-er Teich mit dem geplanten Mini-Besatz ist der Filter allemal ausreichend - genau wie eine 5000-er Pumpe dazu (mein Tip: Laguna - nicht die Billigschiene, sparsam und es gibt Ersatzteile dafür).
Bevor man mit einer 10000-er das Wasser da durchjagt sollte man eher über eine Vorabscheidung nachdenken, was die Effektivität des Filters mehr steigert und zudem keinen zusätzlichen Stromverbrauch mit sich bringt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## PeBo (12. März 2019)

Da gebe ich Nori recht.  
 Bei der Teichgröße und nur sehr geringem Besatz sollte das wohl funktionieren. 
Ich habe bei mir am Teich den CBF 350 C, also den mit drei Kammern.  Davor dann ein Bogensiebfilter welches ich dir auch empfehlen würde. 
 Ich habe im letzten Jahr nur die erste Kammer im Frühling dreimal gereinigt.  Ansonsten habe ich lediglich bei Außerbetriebnahme im November den kompletten Filter gereinigt.  Ich habe mich auch gewundert wie stabil das läuft wenn erst einmal die Biologie wirkt.
Aus dem Siebfilter habe ich natürlich täglich, immer wenn ich die Fische gefüttert habe, einmal hinein gefasst  und den Schmutz in den danebenstehenden Eimer geworfen. Aber das ist in 10 Sekunden erledigt. 
An meiner Filter Anlage hängt eine AquaForte Variopumpe die auch nur auf circa 5000 bis 6000 l eingestellt ist. Die Pumpe kann ich auch empfehlen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ida17 (12. März 2019)

Moin,

kann mich da nur anschließen, wir reden nicht von Koi! Momentan, so scheint es mir, wird auch jeder Neuling gleich mit Schwerkraft-Tipps und High-End-Anlagen über den Haufen gefahren, auch wenn es sich nur um ein paar __ Moderlieschen oder andere __ Kleinfische handelt 

Der Filter reicht vollkommen, vielleicht ein Vorfilter dabei (kann auch Marke Eigenbau sein) und gut ist. 
Bitte an den Filter keine Pumpe mit 10.000l Fördervolumen direkt anschließen, der ist wirklich nicht dafür ausgelegt. Das geht lediglich mit einem Vorfilter, der den Flow abbremst.


----------



## Alfii147 (12. März 2019)

Servus, 

schau dir doch mal die größeren Druckfilter z.B. den Sicce Green Reset 60 oder 100 an!
Dort hast du schon ein vernünftiges Volumen, der Filter kann nicht überlaufen - entlastet dich schon mal etwas.. 
Dazu lässt er sich gut reinigen mit seiner Reinigungsfunktion. 

Wäre jetzt meine Empfehlung. 
Dazu würde ich mir eine Aquaforte DM Vario gönnen, welche vernünftig einstellbar ist. 
Bei dem Willtec der überläuft, sowieso - da du dann Gegensteuern kannst 

Bei den großen DF - die 20000er wählen und mit 30-35 Watt auf niedrigster Stufe betreiben und Strom sparen!
Sollte später irgendwann mal was größeres (Teich) kommen, kannst du diese noch super weiter verwenden.


----------



## Corny80 (12. März 2019)

Die DM Vario 30.000 hab ich ja schon. Nicht leicht die auf dem Teichgrund richtig aufrecht zu platzieren, wenn das Wasser nicht sehr klar ist. Momentan liegt sie auf der Seite, muss warten bis das Wasser hoffentlich bald klarer ist.


----------



## troll20 (12. März 2019)

Verstehe gar nicht die Aufregung. 
Mein Hinweis diente nur der Aufklärung das man "nur" mit dem Filter ständig am Matten reinigen ist.
Daraus folgt: man sollte zumindest eine Vorfilterung machen. 
Zur Pumpenleistung sag ich lieber immer noch nichts. 
Aber regelbar wäre schon nicht verkehrt.


----------



## PeBo (12. März 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> schau dir doch mal die größeren Druckfilter z.B. den Sicce Green Reset 60 oder 100 an!


Hi Fabian, meinst du wirklich Skadi wäre gut beraten, anstelle eines Mehrkammer - Filters mit 175 l Filtervolumen (CBF-350B) einen 60 oder 100 l Druckfilter einzusetzen?
 Ich habe zugegebenermaßen keine Erfahrung mit Druckfiltern aber alleine wegen der Größe der Biologie denke ich, ist die andere Lösung doch zumindest gleichwertig und dabei auch noch preiswerter.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Nori (12. März 2019)

...und ne Vorfiltrierung ist beim Druckfilter auch aufwändig....

Gruß  Nori


----------



## Alfii147 (12. März 2019)

Servus,

Von Biologie, kann ja wohl keine Rede sein, wenn ich diese Filter min. wöchentlich einer Reinigung unterziehen muss, damit die überhaupt laufen und im Falle des CBF nicht sogar Überlaufen..!

Vorteil liegt beim DF, das ein überlaufen nicht möglich ist! Zweitens wäre dort die Reinigung simpler und leichter durchzuführen.

Hauptgrund wäre aber das Überlaufen zu verhindern! Wann läuft so ein Filter über, am Wochenende - früh morgens oder spät in der Nacht. 
Stichwort Sicherheit.

Deswegen die Enpfehlung zum DF...

Wenn jetzt schon geplant wird eine Vorfilterung zu installieren, dann würde ich mir gleich einen vernünftigen Filter kaufen.. ODER den DF als reinen Vorfilter nutzen, welcher das gereinigte Wasser in eine kleine Regentonne mit Helix oder ähnlichen  pumpt, anschließend von dort in den Teich zurück.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (12. März 2019)

So wie Alfii es beschreibt, Filtert ein bekannter seinen Teich.
Bei Ihm sind es massive Platzgründe.
Der Teich hat um die 30m³ und verschiedene Fisch arten.
Mann kann ca 1m gut sehen und danach wird es Grünlich, was ich aber nicht als Schlimm ansehe.
Da hat aber jeder andere Maßstäbe.

Das reinigen geht über eine Kurbel und man muss den Filter nicht mal aufmachen.


----------



## Plätscher (12. März 2019)

Moin,
Eine 10000l Pumpe könnte schon zu viel sein. Die 6000er reicht.
Übrigens ich hatte den Filter mehrere Jahre bei moderaten Fischbesatz und reinigte ihn ca. 3mal im Jahr.
Wenn man keine intensiv Fischhaltung betreibt ist er OK.


----------



## PeBo (12. März 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Ich habe im letzten Jahr nur die erste Kammer im Frühling dreimal gereinigt. Ansonsten habe ich lediglich bei Außerbetriebnahme im November den kompletten Filter gereinigt. Ich habe mich auch gewundert wie stabil das läuft wenn erst einmal die Biologie wirkt.





Alfii147 schrieb:


> Von Biologie, kann ja wohl keine Rede sein, wenn ich diese Filter min. wöchentlich einer Reinigung unterziehen muss, damit die überhaupt laufen und im Falle des CBF nicht sogar Überlaufen..!



Wer sagt denn, dass man den Filter wöchentlich reinigen muss? Also 3 x im Jahr die erste Kammer ist doch wirklich nicht so aufwändig, zumal der so ein Schiebesystem integriert hat um die Schwämme schnell auszupressen. Und Übergelaufen ist mein Filter noch nie!
Jedenfalls habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht - jedenfalls wesentlich besser als mein alter Filter von O**e.
Natürlich würde so ein Filter nicht an deinem Teich funktionieren - aber bei 10.000 l und nur Kleinfischbesatz sehe ich da keine Schwierigkeiten.
Und Fabian, wenn Skadi jetzt den Filter gebraucht günstig bekommen kann und vorher den Teich ganz ohne Filter betrieben hat ist dies doch in jedem Falle eine Verbesserung.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Alfii147 (12. März 2019)

Servus,

mir persönlich ist es egal, welcher Filter hinterher verwendet wird!
Ich habe hier nur meine Meinung mitgeteilt, da ich sicher weiß, das dieser Filter schon bei mehreren Übergelaufen ist.
Denke es gibt hier sicherlich auch welche, die davon berichten können.

Deshalb der Tipp, mit dem "größeren" Druckfilter - da hier schon mal diese Gefahr gebannt ist und ein Überlaufen verhindert werden kann!
Sowas sollte man schon erwähnen ..




PeBo schrieb:


> Und Fabian, wenn Skadi jetzt den Filter gebraucht günstig bekommen kann und vorher den Teich ganz ohne Filter betrieben hat ist dies doch in jedem Falle eine Verbesserung.



Von Null auf CBF - ist natürlich ein "kleiner" Fortschritt!
Habe mir den Anfangsthread aber auch nicht durchgelesen - war für mein Posting aber auch nicht wichtig.



Skadi schrieb:


> Mit einer 5.000 bis 6.000 l/h Pumpe müsste ich doch auf der sicheren Seite sein ... weil öfter ja geklagt wurde, das der Filter überläuft.
> .... also, her mit den Empfehlungen  (Name, Marke, etc.)



Wenn es der CBF werden soll, dann trotzdem die Aquaforte DM Vario 10 000.
Kannst du dir dann passend auf den Filter seine Ansprüche einstellen.



Corny80 schrieb:


> Die DM Vario 30.000 hab ich ja schon. Nicht leicht die auf dem Teichgrund richtig aufrecht zu platzieren, wenn das Wasser nicht sehr klar ist. Momentan liegt sie auf der Seite, muss warten bis das Wasser hoffentlich bald klarer ist.



Das Problem  kann ich nicht unbedingt nachvollziehen 
Ich habe zuvor den Teich auch gepumpt betrieben & auch die Pumpe desöfteren rausgeholt.

Anschließendes wieder einbringen, ging problemlos.
Klar, ich hatte & habe klares Wasser. Jedoch stellte sich die Pumpe von selbst hin.

Auch jetzt benutze ich die Pumpe noch, für größere Wasser Wechsel.
Lasse sie mit dem Schlauch hinab & die steht.. 

Selbst wenn sie leicht schief drinnen hängt, wo ist das Problem - macht der Pumpe nichts & sehen tust du es ja eh nicht


----------



## Nori (13. März 2019)

Ein DF als VF ist nicht gut - der wird schnell zu sein , da Algenklumpen sich nur schlecht rückspülen lassen.
Wenn man mit der Fördermenge so grenzwertig weit oben ist, dass die Gefahr des Überlaufens besteht sollte man eher einen zusätzlichen Bypass oder Überlauf einplanen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## PeBo (13. März 2019)

Ich habe bei mir die AquaForte O-Plus Vario 10000 an dem CBF-350C.
Dies ist die DM Vario 10000 in einem zusätzlichen Gehäuse. Ist für dich sicherlich die noch etwas optimalere Pumpe wenn du diese direkt im Teich platzierst. Lässt sich sehr schön regeln, kommt auch nach Stromausfall wieder mit der vorherigen Einstellung, und hat auch einen Knopf zum Filterreinigen (ist dann für 10 Minuten aus und schaltet dann selbsttätig wieder ein).
Im normalen Betrieb kannst du immer den Stromverbrauch ablesen (die Anzeige ist etwas gedimmt - nach kurzem Druck auf eine der Näherungstasten schaltet die Anzeige kurzzeitig auf hell).
In der optimalen Einstellung für den Filter liegt der Stromverbrauch bei rund 40 Watt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## krallowa (13. März 2019)

Moin,

nimm den Filter, pack ihn an das Ende der Filterkette (wenn möglich mit einem Überlauf am Anfang des Filters für den Fall das er mal absäuft oder die Wassermenge zu groß ist) und gut ist es.
Mach ich auch so, hab knapp 35 cbm und das Wasser ist sauber, wichtig ist nur eine ordentliche Filterung vor dem CBF.



PeBo schrieb:


> und hat auch einen Knopf zum Filterreinigen (ist dann für 10 Minuten aus und schaltet dann selbsttätig wieder ein).


Filterreinigung im Akkord, das klappt aber beim CBF nicht in 10 Minuten.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Skadi (13. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

der Filter wurde ja mal wieder heiß durchdiskutiert  ... richtig so, so gehört sich das für ein gutes Forum.

Ich danke Euch allen für Eure Kommentare, Stellungnahmen, Empfehlungen etc.

Das ich den CBF-350B gerne übernehmen würde, stand für mich ja schon fest, als Pumpe habe ich mich für die Aqua Forte O-Plus Vario 10.000 entschieden. Ich denke, mit der Pumpe bin ich auf der sicheren Seite ... falls der Filter mal überläuft ... was er ja eigendlich nicht soll ... aber man weiß ja nie ... also vielleicht doch lol

In diesem Sinne ... es darf gerne weiter diskutiert werden


----------



## Ida17 (13. März 2019)

@PeBo: Darfst gerne vorbeikommen und in 10 Minuten die Schwämme quetschen. In der Zeit hab ich den Kaffee fertig  

Ich brauche dafür nämlich locker ne halbe Stunde ... 

@Skadi: Nach eigenen Erfahrungen kann man ein Reduzierstück innen an der ersten Kammer befestigen, um dort das "Überplatschen" zu verhinden. Ansonsten macht sich ein Vorfilter ganz gut, der CSII ist recht günstig und tut was er soll. Davor die UVC gesetzt und fertig ist das gute Stück.


----------



## Nori (13. März 2019)

Eine Reduziering ist immer mit Vorsicht zu tätigen, da dies meist einen Rückstau mit sich bringt.
Besser ist es einen Bypass oder einen zusätzlichen Überlauf zu setzen - man kann leicht einen 90° Bogen mit der Öffnung nach Oben in die Seitenwand einbauen (Verschraubung mit Gummidichtung in 1,5" oder 2").
Wenn man dazu noch die Reihenfolge einhält (nicht wie weiter Oben den UVC nach dem Vorfilter setzt) gibts da garantiert keine Probleme.

Gruß Nori


----------



## PeBo (13. März 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> @PeBo: Darfst gerne vorbeikommen und in 10 Minuten die Schwämme quetschen


@Ida17 Du wirst lachen, aber dadurch dass ich nur die erste Kammer säubern musste hab ich das tatsächlich schon in der Zeit gemacht:
Pumpe auf Pause, Hebel für die 1.Kammer bewegen zum Entleeren, Schwamm 1-4 rausheben, auf die Seite stellen und den jeweiligen Kunststoffschieber runterdrücken (dadurch werden die Schwämme ausgepresst).
Dann die Teile wieder in die Kammer einsetzen und den Hebel wieder schließen.
So und jetzt kann ich entweder warten bis die Pumpe wieder angeht oder nochmals auf die Pausetaste drücken zum Einschalten. Das ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk.
@Skadi Wenn du die Schwammhalterungen in den Filter einsetzt, achte bitte auf die richtige Richtung. Das ist leider sehr schlecht beschrieben. An der Halterung befindet sich jeweils ein kleiner Pfeil, welcher unbedingt in Fließrichtung zeigen muss!





 Und achte darauf, dass der Filter absolut gerade steht.
Wenn du diese Dinge beachtest wirst du bestimmt auch keine Probleme haben mit einem Überlaufen. Bei mir ist das noch nie passiert.
Die Pumpe stelle bitte erst einmal nur so auf circa 45 %  und beobachte dann das ganze.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Nori (13. März 2019)

Einen Überlauf würde ich aus Sicherheitsgründen aber immer verbauen - genau wie umgekehrt eine Absicherung gegen das Leerpumpen des Teichs (z.B. mittels Htronic WPS 1000).

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (15. März 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> mir persönlich ist es egal, welcher Filter hinterher verwendet wird!
> Ich habe hier nur meine Meinung mitgeteilt, da ich sicher weiß, das dieser Filter schon bei mehreren Übergelaufen ist.
> ...


Also wenn man sie einfach runter lässt, steht sie so gut wie nie gleich richtig, da sie ja schmal ist und der Schlauch von oben dran hängt, anders als viele andere breitere Pumpen, die dann sogar zufällig gleich aufrecht stehen können. Und wenn dann auch noch das Wasser nicht schön klar ist, wird sie nie richtig stehen. Aber wenn das kein Problem darstellt, und man sie aufgrund des zu trüben Wassers eh nicht sieht, wäre das ja egal.  Na ja, läuft eh alles mal wieder nicht so, wie man es gerne hätte. Meinen Filter musste ich schon mit angeklebter Teichfolie erhöhen (also die Wände etwas höher machen), damit er nicht wieder überläuft bei einem Durchfluss, den man nunmal braucht. Ich glaube, ich bräuchte bei mir und meinen paar größeren Koi einen High Tech-Filter um endlich mal dauerhaft schönes Wasser zu haben.


----------



## Alfii147 (15. März 2019)

Einfach mal melden, da finden wir sicherlich was passendes für Dich!


----------



## Nori (15. März 2019)

Einen Filter mit Teichfolie zu erhöhen (welche Idee????) bringt nichts weil es das Problem nicht beseitigt.
Der Filter läuft aus 2 Gründen über: Einlaufmenge zu groß und/oder Ablaufquerschnitt zu klein.
Abhilfe: Pumpe drosseln und/oder Auslau vergrößern.
Letzteres erreicht man auch, wie schon oft geschrieben, mittels Bypass und als metjte Onstanz mittels Überlauf.
Gruß Nori


----------



## Nori (15. März 2019)

Einen Filter mit Teichfolie zu erhöhen (welche Idee????) bringt nichts weil es das Problem nicht beseitigt.
Der Filter läuft aus 2 Gründen über: Einlaufmenge zu groß und/oder Ablaufquerschnitt zu klein.
Abhilfe: Pumpe drosseln und/oder Auslauf vergrößern.
Letzteres erreicht man auch, wie schon oft geschrieben, mittels Bypass und als letzte Instanz mittels Überlauf.
Gruß Nori


----------



## troll20 (15. März 2019)

@Nori ich glaub es bringt schon ein bissel was.
Den sind die Schwämme zu läuft er ja intern über.
Da ist aber nur so ein halber cm oder so.
Und wenn dann noch die Leute hören, manch ein putzt das Ding nur einmal im Jahr. Dann wird da auch nicht weiter geschaut 
Und wann läuft er über, richtig nach Murphys Gesetz, wenn keiner da ist.
Drum ist entweder das Konstrukt bei diesen Rahmenbedingungen falsch.
Oder die Leute sollten sich vorher überlegen was sie möchten. Um dann entsprechende Filterung einzubauen. 
Da wir "Leute" von Hause aus Bequem sind ist dieser Filter zwar ein nettes Beiwerk aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Nori (15. März 2019)

Dann sind aber die Zu-und Abläufe nicht richtig dimensioniert - egal ob ein Filter zu ist oder nicht, er darf nicht überlaufen, wenn der Zulauf Unten und der Abgang Oben ist - das ist ja bei diesem Filter entsprechend (Position Zu-und Ablauf).
Anders bei einem Filter der von Oben beschickt wird und Unten abläuft - da läufts über wenn die Matten zu sind...

Gruß Nori


----------



## troll20 (15. März 2019)

Ich glaube du hast den Filter noch nicht in der Hand gehabt 
Schau mal hier bei den Schematischen Bildern
https://www.wiltec.de/sunsun-bioteichfilter-bis-60000l-durchlauffilter-teich-filter-cbf-350b.html


----------



## Nori (15. März 2019)

Ich kenn das Teil - ich hab sogar ein paar ausgesonderte Einzelteile verbaut.
Ich hab so ein ähnliches Drum als Biokammer  (hab allerdings einen DN 70 Eingang und 3 Stck. 1,5" Abgänge und nat. einen Überlauf montiert).

Gruß Nori


----------



## troll20 (15. März 2019)

Nori schrieb:


> wenn der Zulauf Unten und der Abgang Oben ist - das ist ja bei diesem Filter entsprechend





Nori schrieb:


> Ich kenn das Teil





troll20 schrieb:


> https://www.wiltec.de/sunsun-bioteichfilter-bis-60000l-durchlauffilter-teich-filter-cbf-350b.html


----------



## PeBo (15. März 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Den sind die Schwämme zu läuft er ja intern über.
> Da ist aber nur so ein halber cm oder so





PeBo schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja mehrere Versionen von diesem Filter jedenfalls kann bei mir nichts überlaufen. Selbst wenn Japanmatte und Schwämme zu sind ist bei mir noch über den Schwammhalterungen 35mm Platz bis zur Gehäuseoberkante und das auf 47cm Breite. Das sind demnach rund 165 cm2 und jede Kammer ist mit DN75 miteinander verbunden - da brauche ich keinen Bypass zu legen.



 Also ich verstehe das nicht, vielleicht gibt’s da wirklich unterschiedliche Versionen dieses Filters.  Erklärung für ein Überlaufen wäre bei meinem Filter lediglich, wenn dieser nicht absolut gerade steht. Hier mal ein Bild dazu:







Schaut mal, wie viel Platz da nach oben noch ist über der Überlaufkante (hinten im Bild)

Gruß Peter


----------



## Nori (15. März 2019)

Ich kann zumindest ne Schemazeichnung lesen - das olle Ding ist seit Jahren bekannt.
Man kann auch einen Pflasterstein anstelle der Schämme reinpacken - das darf keinen Unterschied machen....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (19. März 2019)

Diesen CBF hatte ich ja mal, der war so gesehen noch schlechter, als der den ich jetzt habe. Scheint einfach verdammt schwer zu sein, alles im Einklang zu haben. Also eine Pumpe, die nicht alle __ Nase lang verstopft durch Fadenalgen, die nunmal da sind. Wer hat schon keine Fadenalgen im Teich? Und eine sehr gute Filterung halt. Ist halt oft so, dass die Filterung ganz gut ist, aber dann halt die Pumpe wieder zu schwach geworden ist durch die Verstopfung und das deswegen dann kein klares Wasser entstehen kann. Dadurch entsteht dann so ein Teufelskreis. Helix in meiner letzten Kammer scheint auch nicht so viel zu bringen, weil ich da nicht so viel reintun kann, da es sich sonst nicht gut bewegen kann. Die Belüfterplatte würde ausreichen, aber die Kammer (ca. 110 l) ist halt nicht groß genug, um viel Helix zu bewegen. Es ist halt alles ein dauerhafter Kampf gegen den Willen der Natur, die will halt wie der Name schon sagt "naturtrübes" Wasser. Also ich bräuchte bei meinem Besatz anscheinend eine bessere Filterung, denn meine Pumpe (DM Vario 30.000) sollte sowas von stark genug sein. Wenn sie mal ein paar Tage lang gut läuft.


----------



## Skadi (22. März 2019)

Guten Mor"gähn" ,

bin jetzt auch Besitzer eines (gebrauchten) CBF-350B Filters ..... gestern habe ich ihn mir genauer angeguckt und festgestellt, dass einige Gummidichtungen und O-Ringe fehlen/porös sind.
Bekomme ich solche im Baumarkt nachgekauft oder muss ich die bei Wiltec bestellen?


----------



## PeBo (22. März 2019)

Ein gut sortierter Baumarkt sollte diese normalerweise vorrätig haben. 

 Achte beim Zusammensetzen unbedingt auf die richtige Lage der Schwämme.  Also, wie weiter oben beschrieben, die kleinen Pfeile immer in Flussrichtung.
Dieses Foto zeigt die Schwammhalterung von der vorderen und von der hinteren Seite:
  
Wenn man die Halterung falsch herum einsetzt,  fließt das Wasser, welches unten durch die Japanmatten strömt, also nicht durch die Schwämme weiter, sondern nur an diesen vorbei und das Wasser geht dann über den Überlauf. 
 Also wenn ich diesen Filter konstruiert hätte, hätte ich die Zungen der Halterung in unterschiedlichen Breiten gemacht, so dass man diese einfach gar nicht falsch herum aufstecken kann. Das ist sicherlich ein Konstruktionsfehler. 

 Viel Erfolg mit dem Filter. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Skadi (22. März 2019)

Danke  Peter, dann werde ich nachher mal mein Glück im Baumarkt versuchen.

Das mit den Schwämmen richtig einsetzen in Pfeilrichtung habe ich hier im Thread auch gelesen, zu dem Zeitpunkt aber nicht wirklich verstanden  ... als ich gestern vorm Filter stand, war mir dann klar was damit gemeint ist.

Zwei kleine Problemchen hätte ich noch  ...

•was fehlt da an der UVC, müsste ja eigentlich zu sein
    
auf Bildern und Videos die ich mir zu dem Filter/UVC angeschaut habe, ist da irgendwas rotes  ... ein Schraubverschluss ???

• und was ist mit "Sperrschiene" unter 4 aufgeführt zu verstehen
  
... dieses Gitter ??


----------



## Skadi (22. März 2019)

Konnte es natürlich nicht sein lassen und habe den  Filter mal Probe laufen lassen und was soll ich sagen, das Wasser läuft aus der UVC raus  . Also fehlt ein Schraubverschluss. Wofür ist der überhaupt da ... was kann man da noch anschließen?

Sorry für die blöden Fragen ... ist meine erste Begegnung mit diesem Technikkram .


----------



## PeBo (22. März 2019)

Hallo Skadi, mit der Sperrschiene hast du sicherlich recht.
Zu deiner UV C kann ich leider auch nichts sagen, ich habe dort eine andere UV C und diese hat diesen Anschluss seitlich nicht!
 Ich würde dort einfach so einen Schraubdeckel drauf setzen um das zu verschließen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Skadi (22. März 2019)

SunSun CUV-224      24 Watt
    
... und wie fließt das Wasser "richtig" durch die Lampe? ... bzw. wo ist der Unterschied?

Bin hier echt bald am verzweifeln


----------



## samorai (22. März 2019)

Untere Bild ist richtig, schließlich muss das Wasser an der UVC -Röhre vor bei fließen, dieser Umstand ist im oberen Bild nicht oder mangelhaft gegeben.


----------



## Skadi (22. März 2019)




----------



## krallowa (25. März 2019)

Blödsinn,
sorry aber beide Bilder sind richtig.

Am CBF-350C sind zwei Eingänge verbaut, also ist auch das obere Bild korrekt, durch die Bauart in der UVC läuft das Wasser immer am Leuchtmittel vorbei.
Das untere Bild ist für Filter die nur einen Eingang besitzen.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Skadi (22. Apr. 2019)

Ähm ... habe mal wieder eine Frage  ...

Der CBF- 350B läuft ja jetzt bei mir am Teich ... soweit auch alles in Ordnung.

Jetzt geht es um die UVC- Lampe. Beim Filter war eine SunSun CUV 224 Lampe bei ... die sollte dann ja 24 Watt haben. Ich habe aber gesehen, das nur eine 18 Watt Röhre drin ist.
... ich dachte, es würde auch nur eine 24 Watt Röhre reinpassen ... sind die nicht unterschiedlich lang ... könnte ich jetzt auch eine 36 Watt Röhre installieren  ... ??? 
Bin etwas verwirrt ... .


----------



## koichteich (23. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Skadi,
ruf doch mal bei wiltec an. Netter Kundenservice.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Skadi (23. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Andreas,
nachdem mir hier keiner bei meinem Problem helfen konnte, habe ich vorhin eine Mail mit meinem Anliegen an Wiltec gesendet ... warte gespannt auf eine Antwort.
Ich werde berichten ...


----------



## Nori (23. Apr. 2019)

Zwischen der 24-er und der 36-er sind mehr als 11 cm Längendifferenz - die passt vermutlich nicht ins Gehäuse.
Abwärts gibt's keine Probleme - da kannst du die kleinste PL-L Röhre einbauen.
Außerdem ist das Vorschaltgerät auch noch ein Thema ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Skadi (24. Apr. 2019)

Danke Nori,
... also doch unterschiedliche Längen, war doch auch der Meinung, dass ich das mal irgendwo gelesen habe.
Ist dann ja auch logisch, dass keine größere Röhre ins Gehäuse passt.

Vorschaltgerät  ... klärt mich auf ...


----------



## Nori (24. Apr. 2019)

Lies einfach bei Google über "Vorschaltgerät" nach - deine PL-L Leuchte ist ja ähnlich einer Neonröhre - also ne Gasentladungslampe wo es keinen direkten Kontakt zwischen den Elektroden gibt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Lion (25. Apr. 2019)

die UV-c Lampe muss immer mit der Watt-Leistung vom Netzteil übereinstimmen.


----------



## Skadi (25. Apr. 2019)

Von Wiltec kann als Antwort auf meine Mail:

"Wenn Sie denn CUV-224 haben, dann passt nur die 24W Röhre."

... also die Antwort finde ich recht dürftig, zumal ja eine 18 Watt Röhre drin ist.


----------



## Lion (26. Apr. 2019)

hallo Skadi,
wie Du schreibst, hast Du die Sachen gebraucht gekauft und
vielleicht hat ja jemand die falsche Röhre eingesetzt ! ! !

was steht auf dem Netzteil ?

Nur diese Watt-Zahl ist maßgebend.

Und ansonsten würde ich die Angaben von Willtec schon als richtig sehen.


----------



## Skadi (27. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Lion,
auch dir danke für deine Antwort.

Ich habe mich gestern mal schlau gegoogelt ... die CUV-224 hat einen 2G11 Sockel und es passt sowohl eine 18 Watt als auch eine 24 Watt Röhre rein, da die beiden Lampen die gleiche Länge haben.

Da ich den Filter gebraucht gekauft habe ist für mich jetzt die Schlussfolgerung, dass der Vorbesitzer halt nur in eine 18 Watt Röhre investiert hat.


----------



## Skadi (24. Sep. 2019)

Möchte euch hier berichten, wie sich der CBF-350B Filter bei mir gemacht hat.
Ich habe ihn im März dieses Jahres gebraucht übernommen und seit dem auch nonstop laufen. Die 18 Watt UV Lampe hatte ich im Hochsommer ebenfalls 24/7 laufen.
Als Pumpe habe ich die Laguna Max Flo 5000 dran.
An Fischen habe ich im April 10 Regenbogenelritzen und 20 Goldelritzen eingesetzt. Die Goldelritzen haben sich prächtig vermehrt ... es schwimmen mittlerweile bestimmt 500 Stück, in allen Größen im Teich umher.
Den Filter habe ich seit dem noch gar nicht und die Pumpe einmal gereinigt.
Aber seht selbst ..

 
   

Fazit: Ohne Vorfilter, kein Schwämme quetschen ... klares Wasser das ganze Jahr, hier und da ein paar Fadenalgen ... also ich bin mit dem Filter rundherum zufrieden.


----------



## Cycleman007 (7. März 2020)

Mahlzeit. 
Nachdem ich mich nun durch diesen Riesenthread gekämpft habe, würde ich den 350B kaufen wollen. Bisher hatte ich nen Druckfilter SunSun CBF10000. Das reicht mir nicht. Habe trotz wenig Fischen, die NICHT gefüttert werden und sich dennoch vermehren, zu viel Schmodder. Tatsächlich war mein Gedanke, den alten Druckfilter als Quasi-Vorfilter zu benutzen, um nicht extra noch einen CS2 vorbauen zu müssen. Dazu wird hier geschrieben, dass das keinen Sinn macht. Warum nicht? Filtert das Filtermaterial des Druckfilters nicht ausreichend? Wenn der Druckfilter sich zusetzt, kann ich den ja mit der Kurbel reinigen. Das ist schnell gemacht. 
Mal ganz doof gefragt, gehen Teile, die klassischerweise von einem CS2 weggefiltert werden durch den Druckfilter durch oder ist das nicht möglich?

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es, einen Vorfilter selbst zu bauen?

Grüße


----------



## koichteich (9. März 2020)

Moin Cycleman, 
Ob sich der Druckfilter als Vorfilter eignet, weiß ich nicht. Einen Vorfilter selber bauen ist recht einfach. Einfach mal die Suche benutzen, da gibt es richtig billige sehr gute Vliesfilter. VLCVF (VeryLowCostVliesFilter) glaube ich heißt dieser in mehreren Varianten. Ich hatte mal ein Vlies in einer Mörtelbütt vor meinem Filter. Sauberer geht es kaum aber dementsprechende Wartungsintervalle des Vlieses. 
Ansonsten läuft mein CBF durchgehend (sorry, 2Wochen Unterbrechung) ohne Wartung seit Oktober aber ist ja auch Winter - oder so ähnlich. 
Was dein Schmodder anbelangt, erklär mal wie sich das äußert. Mulm am Boden? 

"Lupenreine" Folie wird dir nur mit BA gelingen und dem entsprechenden Flow. Dann aber kein CBF sondern Helix IBC und Schwerkraftsystem. 
Dafür gibt es aber Erfahrene Leute hier. 
Grüße 
Andreas

Zusatz: Der CBF 350 b verträgt maximal 10000 Liter, eher 8000l pro Stunde. 
Schau dich schlau auf der Seite Wiltec.


----------



## Sh4d0wd34d (27. März 2020)

Hallo,

jetzt mische ich mich hier auch einmal als Neuling ein 

Beim Bezug unserer neuen bleibe, haben wir auch den 30000 L Teich des Vorbesitzers übernommen.
Hierin schwammen und schwimmen noch circa 20 Goldis , 4 Kleinere Kois, dazu ein Hi Utsuri mit 80 cm und ein Showa mit 60 cm.

Gefiltert hat der Vorbesitzer lediglich über einen CPF15000 Druckfilter samt zugehöriger SunSun 8500 Liter Pumpe. 

Dementsprechend sah auch der Teich aus... 

Habe jetzt erstmal zur groben Schadensbegrenzung meinen alten CBF350B mit der zugehörigen 36W UVC Einheit sowie der Aqua Forte 6500 Pumpe angeklemmt und den ollen Druckteichfilter samt Pumpe rausgeschmissen...

Der Filter holt natürlich dementsprechend Schmodder heraus, muss aber bis dato jeden Tag gereinigt werden

Hatte Anfangs die Idee, doch beide Pumpen an den CBF anzuschließen... dieses hab ich mir aber ganz schnell anders überlegt... das geht ungefähr einen halben Tag gut, danach läuft die erste Filterkammer über, da die Schwämme hier natürlich dementsprechend schnell verstopfen...

Bis zum Sommer will ich den Teich klar haben.. 40 cm von 1,80 m habe ich jetzt geschafft 

Bekomme jetzt am WE einen alten Laguna Powerflow 5000 Filter Falls sowie einen zweiten CBF350B.

Der Filter Falls war ja damals ein Schweinegeiler Filter.

Ich denke, ich werde versuchen, den Filter Falls als Vorfilter zu verwenden und dann an seinen 4 Auslässen, beide CBFs anzuschließen.
Ich möchte gerne beide Pumpen in den Filter Falls fließen lassen, das verkraftet der locker vom Aufbau.

Bin nur noch am überlegen ob ich dann die CBFs nach dem Filter Falls in Reihe schalte, oder nebeneinander...

Was meint ihr, kommen die CBFs in Reihe mit der Wassermenge beider Pumpen klar?

oder lieber vom Filter Falls jeweils zwei Ausgänge zu den beiden CBFs einzelnd?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (27. März 2020)

Ich würde lieber den CBF350B noch um eine Kammer erweitern und dann ein Spaltsieb davor Montieren.
Wenn man dies umbaut, ist es selbstreinigend.
Die 6500l/h reichen alle male aus.
Der Filter hat 2 Funktionen, erstens Bakterien ein schönes zuhause bieten und zweitens den schmoder aus dem Teich hohlen.
Mit dem Spaltsieb erhöht sich die Standzeit.

Grüße aus dem hohen Norden


----------



## JensS (3. Apr. 2021)

Hallo, 

wir haben auch mit dem 350B angefangen, dann den Teich auf 20000L erweitert und dann auch etwas am Filter gebastelt.

Es ist nun quasi ein 350E. Über Kleinanzeige habe ich ein paar Gehäuse dazu gekauft. Im 1. und 2. Gehäuse sind nun Bürsten, 3. grobe Filter, 4. feine Filter und in Nr 5 bewegtes Helix. Von da an läuft dann alles in einen ca 4m langen Filtergraben und dann in den Teich. Klares Wasser, Super Wasserwerte.


----------



## koichteich (4. Apr. 2021)

Foto?

Frohe Ostern,
Andreas


----------



## JensS (5. Apr. 2021)




----------



## koichteich (28. Apr. 2021)

Moin Jens,
Wie hat sich dein Helix bisher bewährt?


----------



## troll20 (28. Apr. 2021)

koichteich schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> Wie hat sich dein Helix bisher bewährt?


So Weiß wie das aussieht, wurde es gerade eingebracht


----------



## JensS (1. Mai 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> So Weiß wie das aussieht, wurde es gerade eingebracht



So ist es


----------



## koichteich (4. Mai 2021)

Naja, ich dachte nach knapp 3 Wochen wäre da mehr zu erwarten.

Grüße


----------



## troll20 (4. Mai 2021)

Jetzt um die Jahreszeit bei den Temperaturen auf keinen Fall.
Dazu wird die Filteranlage noch auf relativ geringen Durchsatz stehen und die Fütterung ist bestimmt auch nur sehr verhalten. Wie halt jedes Frühjahr.


----------



## Franjo (3. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
aktiv ich bin neu hier, aber ich verfolge schon seit längerer Zeit diese Diskussion hier, da ich diesen Filter auch im Auge habe.
Ich habe einen Teich mit ca. 6000l. Eine OSAGA OGM Grüne Minna 10000 ECO Teichpumpe, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin, und einen Druckfilter Name unbekannt ca. 10l Volumen der mir immer mehr zu schaffen macht, da ich ihn jeden Tag reinigen könnte. Ich werde den Schwebealgen nicht mehr Herr und das obwohl mein Teich im Schatten liegt.
Jetzt meine Frage: Bisher kommt aus meinem Druckfilter in guter Wasserstrahl heraus den ich in den Teich plätschern lasse. Wie ist das mit diesem Filter, wird da noch so ein Druck dahinter sein oder läuft das Wasser nur schlapp aus dem Schlauch?
Gruß Franjo


----------



## PeBo (3. Juni 2021)

Hallo Franjo, das Wasser läuft in Schwerkraft aus dem Filter also entsprechend ohne Druck. Die letzte Kammer hat einen Stutzen am Ausgang, auf die man ein HT-Rohr DN75 aufstecken kann. Du brauchst also ein Gefälle vom Filterausgang in Richtung Teich. Einen Schlauch würde ich da nicht empfehlen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## lollo (4. Juni 2021)

Franjo schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit diesem Filter, wird da noch so ein Druck dahinter sein oder läuft das Wasser nur schlapp aus dem Schlauch?



Moin,

nur weil der so heißt, baut der keinen Druck auf, sondern deine Pumpe macht dieses. der Vorteil bei einem Druckfilter (wer auch immer ihm den Namen verpasst hat)
ist der, dass du ihn unter Wasserniveao neben dem Teich eingraben kannst, da er einen wasserdichten Deckel hat. Wenn sich auf den Filtermatten
der Filterkuchen bildet, kommt natürlich weniger Wasser wieder raus, also ist regelmäßiges betätigen des Reinigungsvorganges unerlässlich.
 (bezogen auf deinen Druckfilter)


----------

